# "SIDE-TRACKED" SAN JOSE 1967 IMPALA



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERE IN MY NEW TO ME 67 IMPALA I TRADE MY 1987 CUTLASS (THE NEXT PROJECT ) FOR IT + A LITTLE CASH 
IT IS A FAIRLY CLEAN ORIGINAL CAR ....BEN SITTING IN THE GARAGE FOR THE PAST 15 YEARS ....HERE ARE THE PICS FORM THE CRAIGS LIST ADD AND A PIC OF THE CUTTY I TRADED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS FROM WHEN I GOT IT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERE IS THE ONLY REAL BODY WORK ITS NEED EXCEPT FOR A LITTLE PATCH WORK ON THE LOWER FRONT FENDERS FROM RUST (common i hear )


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GONNA KEEP THIS ONE MORE RESTORED THEN CUSTOM .....IT WILL HAVE SPOKES THOUGH ....... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

pics on the new shoes :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice...  It's got potential you big Cali goof... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

starting working on the engine compartment already got the radiator recored and now its time to clean up the engine bay ....rebuild the carb .....when john pulled the tranny pan he found a bunch of mudd ......so its coming out to to be rebuilt .....anfter the work i put in today i think i am gonna pull the motor completely out and regasket and paint the whole thing .......gone take some time but me and my buddy john will get it done ........here are a few pics form today 
it will be hopefully only a couple of weeks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

may as well do it right  im sure youll have it at the shows in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 8 2006, 10:56 PM~5739955
> *may as well do it right   im sure youll have it at the shows in no time :thumbsup:
> *


if all goes well ......by next summer


----------



## GUNCRAZY (May 29, 2006)

thats real nice.good ass find.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Keep us posted...Good job!


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice Rich! I'm sure it's going to turn out nice.

Is that John's shop he has?? If it is, doesn't look like there are "way too many heads" there. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIGHT AS WELL PULL THE WHOLE MOTOR OUT PUT IT ON A STAND AND GET DOWN. ITS NOT THAT HARD I PULLED MY LIL 283 OUT IN ABOUT 3 HRS , ALONE


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey are you going to paint it the same color or going with a different color? It would look sick in black :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

looking goooooooood homie


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE 67


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Jul 9 2006, 10:00 AM~5741185
> *Nice Rich! I'm sure it's going to turn out nice.
> 
> Is that John's shop he has??  If it is, doesn't look like there are "way too many heads" there.  :biggrin:
> *


YUP ITS JOHNS SHOP ...........AND NO ITS NOT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY .......WITH ALL KINDS OF HEADS AROUND............WAY PROFESSIONAL NOW :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jul 9 2006, 06:38 PM~5743491
> *Hey are you going to paint it the same color or going with a different color? It would look sick in black  :biggrin:
> *


SIMULAR TO STOCK ............JUST A LITTLE LIGHTER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2006, 02:02 PM~5742210
> *MIGHT AS WELL PULL THE WHOLE MOTOR OUT PUT IT ON A STAND AND GET DOWN. ITS NOT THAT HARD I PULLED MY LIL 283 OUT IN ABOUT 3 HRS , ALONE
> *


YEAH THATS THE PLAN KEN .........ITS COMING OUT TOMMARROW ...........


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

DO THAT DAM THING!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 10 2006, 09:35 AM~5746085
> *YEAH THATS THE PLAN KEN .........ITS COMING OUT TOMMARROW ...........
> *


power moves


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking good rich uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2006, 08:05 PM~5756715
> *looking good rich uffin:
> *


thanks man ......tranny is going to the rebuild shop this week .........hopefully next week i will be doing some clean up work and paint on the engine compartment


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice Rich uffin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

this fuckers gona be a bad 67 when its done! keep posting pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

nice 67....thats a bad year hommie


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

("bad" as in "good" for you ignorant people out there)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Jul 13 2006, 10:23 PM~5771113
> *nice 67....thats a bad year hommie
> *


thanks man .....its moving right along ........look for more pics next week


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

hurry, mor :cheesy: e pics


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXRY64_@Jul 15 2006, 01:19 PM~5778607
> *hurry, mor :cheesy: e pics
> *


STILL WAITING.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ill be your friend if you let me have those side moldings


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXRY64_@Jul 22 2006, 01:09 PM~5822724
> *STILL WAITING.......... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HE SAID


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T 4 hard work on the project  :cheesy:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

well i forgot my camera .....but i have got the motor out and did not like what i found ....so its getting rebuilt right now ......i cleaned and paint the undercarrige and the engine compartment .....i will try to get over there this weekend for some pics .....stay tuned


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

nice car man 

if you work like on you cutlass the impy can look fucking good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 22 2006, 01:17 PM~5822748
> *ill be your friend if you let me have those side moldings
> *


got enough friends :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 28 2006, 06:56 AM~5858144
> *well i forgot my camera .....but i have got the motor out and did not like what i found ....so its getting rebuilt right now ......i cleaned and paint the undercarrige and the engine compartment .....i will try to get over there this weekend for some pics .....stay tuned
> *


AND


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jul 31 2006, 07:20 AM~5873639
> *AND
> *


i know i know......dropping engine off at machine shop at the end of the week  i will have pics by saturday :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 31 2006, 09:46 PM~5879404
> *i know i know......dropping engine off at machine shop at the end of the week   i will have pics by saturday  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

GOOD SHIT BIG HOMIE.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for 
the "LUX"


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MY OLD GREASY ASS MOTOR 

NEW GM CRATE ENGINE .......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

OLD SCHOOL STEREO SETUP .....VINTAGE 1989.....ITS ALL COMING OUT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Did you get that crate engine directly from GM??? Looks nice and clean


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 8 2006, 01:18 PM~5926272
> *Did you get that crate engine directly from GM??? Looks nice and clean
> *


YUP BRAND NEW 1600.00 TOTAL WITH BETTER CAM 270-275 H/P


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MISC PICS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD RICH


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 8 2006, 03:21 PM~5926294
> *YUP BRAND NEW 1600.00 270 H/P
> *


Good price. I have a GM Supplier passport, maybe they'll give me a discount :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

R U GOING TO CHROME IT OUT OR GOING WITH THE BLACK AND ORANGE CLEAN OG LOOK. LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real good Rich...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking nice rich. Keep it going bro!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2006, 04:42 PM~5927631
> *R U GOING TO CHROME IT OUT OR GOING WITH THE BLACK AND ORANGE CLEAN OG LOOK. LOOKING GOOD
> *


og all the way .........even gonna get the a/c working ....


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 8 2006, 07:37 PM~5928663
> *og all the way .........even gonna get the a/c working ....
> *


Nice!


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN' GOOD RICH.......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 8 2006, 06:23 PM~5928517
> *Looking nice rich.  Keep it going bro!
> *


tryin man ............lots to do :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

tight i like that your keeping the OG aspect to the 67
i love that year you gonna juice?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

you may as well go frame off, your more than 1/2 there already and the way your going you'd probably regret not doing it later.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: LOOKING GOOD RICH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 9 2006, 07:35 AM~5932269
> *            :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: LOOKING GOOD RICH!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks man i am trying ..............going to put in work tonight .....more pics to come


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

looking good my brother


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

FUCK NOW YOVE DONE IT :biggrin: SHITS ON NOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 9 2006, 12:48 PM~5934439
> *FUCK NOW YOVE DONE IT  :biggrin: SHITS ON NOW
> *


aient nothing like yours........ :angry: 


































i'm jealous :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

DONT BE SHITS MAKING ME POOR AND STREESED :uh: DAM AND I STILL AINT ROLLING


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 9 2006, 12:58 PM~5934542
> *DONT BE SHITS MAKING ME POOR AND STREESED :uh: DAM AND I STILL AINT ROLLING
> *


but is is coming out nice man ..........hopefully my shit will be clean when its done .............og stlye for me though ......rim's and hydro's are gonna be the only non-stock things


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I say....Silver and Black......why not!!!   Looks good homie.


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 9 2006, 09:16 PM~5938516
> *but is is coming out nice man ..........hopefully my shit will be clean when its done .............og stlye for me though ......rim's and hydro's are gonna be the only non-stock things
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 10 2006, 12:32 AM~5939333
> *I say....Silver and Black......why not!!!     Looks good homie.
> *


ALREADY DONE THAT THEME .................... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 11:50 AM~5941870
> *ALREADY DONE THAT THEME .................... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

john prepping and installing new balancer


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

painting motor


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

me and the motor


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

some more random pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

more stuff i need to clean and paint


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

doing a heater core was the biggest job .....fender had to come off and had to dissassemble the dash ....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

wanna send a shot out to my homie John (rien4st on this forum) from Johns customs .....wouldnt have been able to do it without him .....(well i would but would have taken years )....more pics to come


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 07:34 PM~5944611
> *painting motor
> 
> 
> ...


original valve covers will be installed ......that why these were not painted


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

gonna have these installed ..........by next year


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

little more clean up and rust repair gonna have to happen here


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking good Rich. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn your busting ass on that car!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

RICH, A PESCO SETUP WOULD LOOK GOOD.......HINT HINT.....LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 10 2006, 07:55 PM~5944875
> *Damn your busting ass on that car!
> *


trying man .........hopefully it will be back on the road in the next 2-3 weeks ......then its off to get some body work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 09:50 PM~5944804
> *gonna have these installed ..........by next year
> 
> 
> ...


didn't you say you wanted to keep that car all OG? :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 10 2006, 07:56 PM~5944883
> *RICH, A PESCO SETUP WOULD LOOK GOOD.......HINT HINT.....LOL
> *


this thing is making me broke or i would take you up on the offer :biggrin: 
i have everything for a 3 pump six dump 8 battery system ......but i think i am gonna chrome it all before i have my buddy install it .....gotta wait till next spring ......gotta get piant and interior before all that


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2006, 07:59 PM~5944918
> *didn't you say you wanted to keep that car all OG? :0
> *


plans changed ......all og except for rims and hydro's and stereo


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 10:57 PM~5944889
> *trying man .........hopefully it will be back on the road in the next 2-3 weeks ......then its off to get some body work
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 10:00 PM~5944929
> *this thing is making me  broke or i would take you up on the offer  :biggrin:
> i have everything for a 3 pump six dump 8 battery system ......but i think i am gonna chrome it all before i have my buddy install it .....gotta wait till next spring ......gotta get piant and interior before all that
> *


that is a must...


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2006, 08:59 PM~5944918
> *didn't you say you wanted to keep that car all OG? :0
> *


In SJ that is OG :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 10 2006, 07:55 PM~5944870
> *Looking good Rich. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mike :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 11 2006, 12:01 AM~5944941
> *plans changed ......all og except for rims and hydro's and stereo
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 10:01 PM~5944941
> *plans changed ......all og except for rims and hydro's and stereo
> *


That will look good Rich...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 10 2006, 08:01 PM~5944951
> *In SJ that is OG :biggrin:
> *


thats what i am talking about ........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Aug 10 2006, 10:01 PM~5944951
> *In SJ that is OG :biggrin:
> *


hahaha I guess so... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2006, 08:02 PM~5944964
> *That will look good Rich...
> *


hopefully by next summer i will have that plaque in the back


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

In any case Rich, keep up the good work brother cause I know it's gonna be sweet at the end...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 10:03 PM~5944977
> *hopefully by next summer i will have that plaque in the back
> *


nothing looks better than a clean ass ride flying the Big LuX plaque in that back window...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2006, 08:04 PM~5944984
> *In any case Rich, keep up the good work brother cause I know it's gonna be sweet at the end...
> *


for sure bro ............gotta rep SJ STYLE


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 10:06 PM~5945004
> *for sure bro ............gotta rep the big "LUX" .......SJ STYLE
> *


right on...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 10 2006, 08:16 PM~5945114
> *right on...
> *


YOU KNOW


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Jul 9 2006, 11:00 AM~5741185
> *Nice Rich! I'm sure it's going to turn out nice.
> 
> Is that John's shop he has??  If it is, doesn't look like there are "way too many heads" there.  :biggrin:
> *


You got that right !!! Back in the day I had "WAY TOO MANY HEADS HERE...YOU GUYS GOTTA JAM !!!"

:biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Pics came out good....We should have that thing knocked out in about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks....no problem. 

Looks like the wifey is pulling me outta the shop this weekend....be back Sunday late afternoon...I'll hit you up...


Thanks for the props on here....


John


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good job cheese


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 07:35 PM~5944621
> *me and the motor
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS BRIGHT.AND THE MOTORS PRETTY BRIGHT TOO


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 07:51 PM~5944826
> *little more clean up and rust repair gonna have to happen here
> 
> 
> ...


DAM RICH I HAVE MY OLD ONE WELL I THINK I HAVE TWO OF THOSE HOUSINGS I DONT NEED THEM SINCE I SHAVED MY FIRE WALL YOU CAN HAVE THEM IF YOU WANT .MIGHT BE LESS WORK THEN REPAIRING YOURS I THINK THERE THE SAME HOUSING


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 11 2006, 08:40 AM~5947118
> *DAM THATS BRIGHT.AND THE MOTORS PRETTY BRIGHT TOO
> *


Yep.....I pictured him a little different too


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 11 2006, 07:01 AM~5947201
> *Yep.....I pictured him a little different too
> *


wtf :biggrin:it's cause i'm white huh ? :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD........... CAN'T WAIT TILL IT'S DONE :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 11 2006, 08:01 AM~5947201
> *Yep.....I pictured him a little different too
> *


Don't mess with the big white dude with the big pipe in his hand.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 11 2006, 01:31 PM~5949352
> *Don't mess with the big white dude with the big pipe in his hand.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought u were mexican. damn we cant be cool now.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:14 PM~5949598
> *i thought u were mexican. damn we cant be cool now.....
> *


ok :uh: 












































































:biggrin: i am prolly more mexican then some mexicans


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

67 is looking good Rich..gonna get even better..glad you changed your mind.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 11 2006, 08:59 PM~5951627
> *67 is looking good Rich..gonna get even better..glad you changed your mind.
> *


thanks mav


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 11 2006, 09:01 AM~5947201
> *Yep.....I pictured him a little different too
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 04:14 PM~5949598
> *i thought u were mexican. damn we cant be cool now.....
> *


racist... :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 11 2006, 03:31 PM~5949352
> *Don't mess with the big white dude with the big pipe in his hand.....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 11 2006, 09:14 PM~5951370
> *ok :uh:
> :biggrin: i am prolly more mexican then some  mexicans
> *


im half mexican so im only cool sometimes :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2006, 09:44 AM~5953345
> *im half mexican so im only cool sometimes  :uh:
> *


i understand :biggrin: and i have noticed :0


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Ride is looking good D-cheese..... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 12 2006, 06:04 PM~5954900
> *i understand  :biggrin: and i have noticed  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

where did you get the engine from i need to get one


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn rich i thought this waas a longterm project :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 13 2006, 08:08 PM~5961741
> *where did you get the engine from i need to get one
> *


FROM CHEVY ..........LEMME KNOW AND I WILL HOOK IT UP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 14 2006, 01:24 PM~5966423
> *damn rich i thought this waas a longterm project :0
> *


IT IS ...........JUST GETTIN THE MECHANICAL PORTION OUT OF THE WAY ...... :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

lookin good !

T.
T.
T.
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 14 2006, 02:39 PM~5966893
> *lookin good !
> 
> T.
> ...


thanks charles ....i'm tryin


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few progress pics ................motor assembly
hopefully by tonight the motor will be back in


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Looking good so far...I guess your not using those valve covers huh... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Aug 23 2006, 02:35 PM~6027098
> *Looking good so far...I guess your not using those valve covers huh... :biggrin:
> *


WHY NOT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Aug 23 2006, 02:35 PM~6027098
> *Looking good so far...I guess your not using those valve covers huh... :biggrin:
> *


thats for sure


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 23 2006, 03:23 PM~6027509
> *WHY NOT :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE THERE BUTT UGLY LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Rich...Keep up the good work Lux bro...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

DAMM  You are not fuck`in around. Good looking motor! If you keep going at this rate, you are going to pass-up Alfred!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

right on rich looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 23 2006, 08:55 PM~6029949
> *right on rich looks good bro :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MATT I AM SHOOTING FOR LATE NEXT WEEK TO HAVE IT BACK ON THE ROAD AGAIN ...........GOT THE MOTOR IN TONIGHT .....FINNALLY :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 23 2006, 08:54 PM~6029941
> *DAMM    You are not fuck`in around. Good looking motor! If you keep going at this rate, you are going to pass-up Alfred!
> *


  MINES GONNA RUN BEFORE HIS  :0 ITS ALOT OF WORK AND PLEANTY OF MONEY BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn looks good. wish i had a lift when i did my car last month. :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 09:00 PM~6029989
> *damn looks good. wish i had a lift when i did my car last month.  :uh:
> *


IT DOES MAKE THE JOB GO ALOT QUICKER :cheesy:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD RICH IS THAT A NEW TRANNY ??


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 23 2006, 09:51 PM~6029925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now...who in the hell is this Fuck'n DORK ?? :biggrin: 

And did he get in my shop ??


John


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Good choice on fading the paint on the valve covers.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 23 2006, 09:50 PM~6030242
> *LOOKING GOOD RICH IS THAT A NEW TRANNY ??
> *


rebuilt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 23 2006, 09:57 PM~6030287
> *Now...who in the hell is this Fuck'n DORK ?? :biggrin:
> 
> And did he get in my shop ??
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU KNEW ..............HE WANDERED IN WHILE WE WHERE WORKING ? :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn Rich, you're really getting some solid work done on this car...When do you think it will be all done?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 24 2006, 08:03 AM~6032370
> *Damn Rich, you're really getting some solid work done on this car...When do you think it will be all done?
> *


HOPEFULLY BY NEXT FRIDAY IT WILL BE BACK ON THE ROAD


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 24 2006, 11:38 AM~6033065
> *HOPEFULLY BY NEXT FRIDAY IT WILL BE BACK ON THE ROAD
> *


right on man...looking real nice so far brother...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 24 2006, 04:52 PM~6034882
> *right on man...looking real nice so far brother...
> *


yes it is!


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 23 2006, 09:54 PM~6029941
> *DAMM    You are not fuck`in around. Good looking motor! If you keep going at this rate, you are going to pass-up Alfred!
> *


what the.....................


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

Looking good Rich . :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Aug 24 2006, 03:18 PM~6035561
> *Looking good Rich .  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man ......hope to see you ridin with us someday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 24 2006, 07:31 PM~6036508
> *thanks man ......hope to see you ridin with us someday
> *


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looking damn good! if you need any extra suspension pieces to do up while you drive it hit me up, i got uppers and all that good shit, and cheap too. got to hook up my lux brothers  *TTT FOR THE LUX* ~JO$H~


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn Rich looking really good and coming along really fast


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 28 2006, 05:59 AM~6057985
> *Damn Rich looking really good and coming along really fast
> *


slowing down a little


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 5 2006, 08:22 PM~6113112
> *slowing down a little
> *


KEEP GOING DAMMIT


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 23 2006, 09:51 PM~6029925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Is that Joe?????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Sep 7 2006, 03:27 PM~6126008
> *:0  Is that Joe?????
> *


YUP THE LEPERCHAN


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Sep 7 2006, 03:27 PM~6126008
> *:0  Is that Joe?????
> *


LOOKIN GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 7 2006, 02:19 PM~6125447
> *KEEP GOING DAMMIT
> *


I KNOW I KNOW ..........I WILL BE BACK ON IT NEXT WEEK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

JUST P/U THE DRIVESHAFT FROM THE REBUILDER .HAD IT BALANCED AND NEW JOINTS INSTALLED .....PUT THAT IN , PUT THE CARB , PUT IN COOLANT IN AND BREAK THE MOTOR IN ......HOPEFULLY I WILL DRIVING IT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 13 2006, 12:49 PM~6165241
> *JUST P/U THE DRIVESHAFT FROM THE REBUILDER .HAD IT BALANCED AND NEW JOINTS INSTALLED .....PUT THAT IN , PUT THE CARB , PUT IN COOLANT IN AND BREAK THE MOTOR IN ......HOPEFULLY I WILL DRIVING IT THIS WEEKEND
> *


WHAT NO PICS :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 13 2006, 02:37 PM~6165938
> *WHAT NO PICS :angry:
> *


tommarrow :around:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 13 2006, 08:04 PM~6168357
> *tommarrow  :around:
> *


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking real good MR Cheese :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 14 2006, 09:11 AM~6171627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DETAIL THAT ENGINE BAY :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 14 2006, 09:19 AM~6171721
> *DETAIL THAT ENGINE BAY :cheesy:
> *


AND WHATS UP WITH THE CHEAP ASS CHEVRON OIL IN YOUR NEW MOTOR :scrutinize:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 14 2006, 09:21 AM~6171754
> *AND WHATS UP WITH THE CHEAP ASS CHEVRON OIL IN YOUR NEW MOTOR :scrutinize:
> *


BREAK IN OIL ........  ITS THE SAME STUFF WE USE AT THE SHOP
AND BESIDES THATS TRANNY FLUID :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 14 2006, 09:19 AM~6171721
> *DETAIL THAT ENGINE BAY :cheesy:
> *


ITS PAINTED AND DETAILED I DID NOT PAINT THE A/C PARTS ON THE FIRE WALL ......CAUSE THERE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE PAINTED  GOTTA DO A LITTLE MORE CLEANING THOUGH .......BUT 1000 TIMES BETTER THEN IT WAS


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 14 2006, 10:15 AM~6172315
> *BREAK IN OIL ........  ITS THE SAME STUFF WE USE AT THE SHOP
> AND BESIDES THATS TRANNY FLUID  :twak:
> *


MY BAD STILL CHEAP SHIT :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 14 2006, 10:23 AM~6172396
> *MY BAD STILL CHEAP SHIT :twak:
> *


like i said break in fluid .........synthectic will come soon enough ....i am gonna drive the shit out of this bitch


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good rich


----------



## js64 (Sep 12, 2002)

The motor is looking good..Can't wait to see it Finish..


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

It's coming along nicely...:thumbsup: Are you using the stock points ignition or do you have a Petronix ignition under the dist. cap?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by js64_@Sep 14 2006, 08:40 PM~6177384
> *The motor is looking good..Can't wait to see it Finish..
> *


me toooooooooooooooooooooo :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 15 2006, 01:41 PM~6182342
> *me toooooooooooooooooooooo :0
> *


ME THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Sep 14 2006, 10:08 PM~6177855
> *It's coming along nicely...:thumbsup: Are you using the stock points ignition or do you have a Petronix ignition under the dist. cap?
> *


points  i have had a few issues with pertronix


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

coming along nice!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 15 2006, 01:46 PM~6182381
> *coming along nice!
> *


thanks man i am trying


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 14 2006, 11:15 AM~6172315
> *BREAK IN OIL ........  ITS THE SAME STUFF WE USE AT THE SHOP
> AND BESIDES THATS TRANNY FLUID  :twak:
> *


What up Rich.....Doesn't look like I'm gonna fire it up this weekend...due to the fact that, that emulsion tube was missing out of the carb....as well as now I have to drain that cheap ass "motor oil" out of the tranny !!!!

I hate it when I mix those two up !!!


:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 16 2006, 10:34 AM~6186514
> *What up Rich.....Doesn't look like I'm gonna fire it up this weekend...due to the fact that, that emulsion tube was missing out of the carb....as well as now I have to drain that cheap ass "motor oil" out of the tranny !!!!
> 
> I hate it when I mix those two up !!!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 16 2006, 10:34 AM~6186514
> *What up Rich.....Doesn't look like I'm gonna fire it up this weekend...due to the fact that, that emulsion tube was missing out of the carb....as well as now I have to drain that cheap ass "motor oil" out of the tranny !!!!
> 
> I hate it when I mix those two up !!!
> ...


got you the emlusion tube today .............hope-fully wont be to much longer ..........put my carb togeather john .......you can do you new grill .......Later  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 08:05 PM~5944988
> *cant wait
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Good trade.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

is it running now


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 22 2006, 12:01 PM~6225186
> *is it running now
> *


SHIT HOW ABOUT CRAWLING ARE WALKING :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Engine adjustment/break in will happen this morning.....New door locks, and some odds & ends, and she should be back to RICH this afternoon


JOHN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 23 2006, 06:04 AM~6229141
> *Engine adjustment/break in will happen this morning.....New door locks, and some odds & ends, and she should be back to RICH this afternoon
> JOHN
> *


GOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 23 2006, 09:04 AM~6229141
> *Engine adjustment/break in will happen this morning.....New door locks, and some odds & ends, and she should be back to RICH this afternoon
> JOHN
> *


 :0 :0 Nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOING IN AN HOUR TO PICK IT UP .....CANT WAIT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOING IN AN HOUR TO PICK IT UP .....CANT WAIT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOING IN AN HOUR TO PICK IT UP .....CANT WAIT


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 23 2006, 02:12 PM~6231417
> *GOING IN AN HOUR TO PICK IT UP .....CANT WAIT
> *


are you excited to get it back since you said it three times lol :biggrin: looking goood Rich


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 23 2006, 05:54 PM~6231786
> *are you excited to get it back since you said it three times lol :biggrin: looking goood Rich
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOTTA HAVE JOHN INSTALL THE NEW BATTERY TRAY ( THE ONE I FORGOT TO GET :twak: ) AND SHE WILL BE READY ....LEAVING IN ABOUT 10 MINS TO GO GET IT


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

....well got the imp back today took it out for a long ride all over san jo ....over 100 miles ...last place i decided to stop was pauls (ceo of luxurious) house .....went and knocked on his door .he came out to look and the fucking car was leaking coolant ... fucking water neck had a hair line crack around the base of the neck .....limped it home ...really glad to have installed some gauges ..i was able to keep an eye on the tempature .....never got over 215 on the ride home...was like 190 all day before this happened ....i will have it fixed tommarrow ....it just pisses me off ......but i am glad to have it back finnally :thumbsup: 
feels good to be behind the wheel agian .....hopefully i will have the new windshield and stereo and alarm installed by friday 

wanna give some credit where its do .....my homie john (rein4st on this forum ) for all the great work he put in on the car ....thanks man ....also thanks to joe for pitching in and helping when i couldnt be there ...good looking out


----------



## js64 (Sep 12, 2002)

That shit sucks... Hope you get to cruise this week once again


----------



## js64 (Sep 12, 2002)

That shit sucks... Hope you get to cruise this week once again


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 24 2006, 09:35 PM~6238082
> *....well got the imp back today took it out for a long ride all over san jo ....over  100 miles ...last place i decided to stop was pauls (ceo of luxurious) house .....went and knocked on his door .he came out to look and the fucking car was leaking coolant ... fucking water neck had a hair line crack around the base of the neck .....limped it home ...really glad to have installed some gauges ..i was able to keep an eye on the tempature .....never got over 215 on the ride home...was like 190 all day before this happened  ....i will have it fixed tommarrow ....it just pisses me off ......but i am glad to have it back finnally  :thumbsup:
> feels good to be behind the wheel agian .....hopefully i will have the new windshield and stereo and alarm installed by friday
> 
> ...


I DIDNT SEE YA ON DA STRIP


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 24 2006, 10:35 PM~6238082
> *....well got the imp back today took it out for a long ride all over san jo ....over  100 miles ...last place i decided to stop was pauls (ceo of luxurious) house .....went and knocked on his door .he came out to look and the fucking car was leaking coolant ... fucking water neck had a hair line crack around the base of the neck .....limped it home ...really glad to have installed some gauges ..i was able to keep an eye on the tempature .....never got over 215 on the ride home...was like 190 all day before this happened   ....i will have it fixed tommarrow ....it just pisses me off ......but i am glad to have it back finnally  :thumbsup:
> feels good to be behind the wheel agian .....hopefully i will have the new windshield and stereo and alarm installed by friday
> 
> ...


No problem, Rich...my pleasure !! Just take it easy on the break in....don't be like "Jinks" and the Jet Boat motor :uh: 

Thanks to Joe ?? Joe who ?? :biggrin: Now back to "PROJECT ROCK-A-BILLY LO LO"....my "sidetrack" !!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 25 2006, 02:07 PM~6241880
> *I DIDNT SEE YA ON DA  STRIP
> *


i saw you guys at big daddys .....but it was on the way home after the car fucked up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

well more work today ...was having problems with the right rear brakes turned out to be a warped drum ....replaced those then one of the guys at my work says hey whats that puddle under your car about ....thought he was kidding ....turns out he wasnt ....p/s pump started to leak from behind the pulley ......changed that out today along with the p/s hozes ........now everything is brand new on the motor ....the p/s pump was the onlt thing i did not replace ......well tommarrow there installing the new windshield ....i will post some pics of the install


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lookin good rich! uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Siiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 26 2006, 07:40 PM~6251561
> *well more work today ...was having problems with the right rear brakes turned out to be a warped drum ....replaced those then one of the guys at my work says hey whats that puddle under your car about ....thought he was kidding ....turns out he wasnt ....p/s pump started to leak from behind the pulley ......changed that out today along with the p/s hozes ........now everything is brand new on the motor ....the p/s pump was the onlt thing i did not replace ......well tommarrow there installing the new windshield ....i will post some pics of the install
> *


GOT LOVE THEM OLD CARS :biggrin: THAT LOWRIDIN BRO AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Shit happens when you are fixing old Impalas. But the end is well worth all the bull shit you go through. Nice engine compartment you have on your 67. Nothing like new chevy orange paint under the hood!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Sweet engine pics! Are you gonna install power brakes or keep them manual? Are those 175-75-14 tires? Hankooks? Keep them pics coming bro, keep up the good work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Sep 27 2006, 08:03 PM~6260109
> *Sweet engine pics! Are you gonna install power brakes or keep them manual? Are those 175-75-14 tires? Hankooks? Keep them pics coming bro, keep up the good work.... :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i wanna convert it to power been looking for the booster assembly .....but like everything else on this car its hard to find .....as for the tires on the stocks there 175/70-14 shaved hercs ...........only way i roll big whites is on the stocks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

before 








after


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NEW WINSHEILD INSTALLED ............JUST HAD THE TIPS AND NEW 12 INCH GLASSPACKS INSTALLED .....GOTS THE RAPPING EXHAUST SOUND NOW :thumbsup: NEXT IS THE STEREO


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I GOT A CHANCE TO DRIVE THIS IMP..........AND LET ME SAY VERY SMOOTH RIDE.........THANKS FOR THE RIDE RICH


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Looking good Rich :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Oct 3 2006, 01:05 PM~6297684
> *I GOT A CHANCE TO DRIVE THIS IMP..........AND LET ME SAY VERY SMOOTH RIDE.........THANKS FOR THE RIDE RICH
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NEW PLATES CAME IN TODAY


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 5 2006, 01:37 PM~6313486
> *NEW PLATES CAME IN TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 5 2006, 02:37 PM~6313486
> *NEW PLATES CAME IN TODAY
> 
> 
> ...



Nice uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 5 2006, 05:02 PM~6314891
> *Nice uffin:
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 5 2006, 05:02 PM~6314891
> *Nice uffin:
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## CITYLIFE CC (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 5 2006, 03:37 PM~6313486
> *NEW PLATES CAME IN TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Rich Way to rep the S.J.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

SICK !!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

x2


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 12 2006, 12:04 AM~6352482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOBBBBBSSSSS !!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

anything new on 67 mr. cheese


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 29 2006, 10:45 PM~6470739
> *anything new on 67 mr. cheese
> *


not right now .... .....gotta save my pennies for a paint job  i aeint a baller like you :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 30 2006, 12:50 PM~6473329
> *not right now ....  .....gotta save my pennies for a paint job    i aeint a baller like you  :biggrin:
> *


HURRY UP


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Oct 30 2006, 01:32 PM~6473972
> *HURRY UP
> *


YOU NEED TO HURRY YOUR DAM SELF


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 30 2006, 05:47 PM~6475068
> *YOU NEED TO HURRY YOUR DAM SELF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 30 2006, 03:47 PM~6475068
> *YOU NEED TO HURRY YOUR DAM SELF
> *


got that right :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 30 2006, 10:41 PM~6476657
> *got that right  :0
> *


 :biggrin: looking sic rich :biggrin: more pics bro


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Oct 30 2006, 09:41 PM~6477101
> *:biggrin: looking sic rich  :biggrin: more pics bro
> *


i will post some more next week


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 2 2006, 08:43 AM~6490872
> *i will post some more next week
> *


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT for some updates...

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Nov 7 2006, 05:45 PM~6524269
> *TTT for some updates...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


been working on my caddy


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Gotta build-up topic for that? Pics?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=127289


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 19 2006, 09:36 PM~6601661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 23 2006, 08:00 PM~6626800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOT NEW SKIRTS AND NEW PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR INSTALLED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

little photoshop work


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 28 2006, 04:25 PM~6847471
> *GOT NEW SKIRTS AND NEW PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR INSTALLED
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY DONT LIKE SKIRTS BUT IT LOOKS GOOD ON YOU RIDE WITH THE STOCKS


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I think it looks good either way......

John


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 29 2006, 02:25 PM~6855962
> *I think it looks good either way......
> 
> John
> *


YOU MEAN WITH ARE WITOUT SKIRTS? ARE STOCKS I LIKE SKIRTS ON STKS BUT NOT WHEN THE SKIRTS COVER SPOKES


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 29 2006, 02:25 PM~6855962
> *I think it looks good either way......
> 
> John
> *


me too


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

little photochop work :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Dec 29 2006, 03:39 PM~6856072
> *YOU MEAN WITH ARE WITOUT SKIRTS? ARE STOCKS I LIKE SKIRTS ON STKS BUT NOT WHEN THE SKIRTS COVER SPOKES
> *


HUH ???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 30 2006, 05:16 PM~6865048
> *HUH ???
> *


X2


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

looks good...i like the skirts


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 1 2007, 05:40 PM~6878229
> *looks good...i like the skirts
> *


thanks man ....slowy but surely i will get there


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

cars looking real good... :thumbsup: TTT' for 67's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Jan 3 2007, 02:10 AM~6889263
> *cars looking real good... :thumbsup:      TTT' for 67's
> *


THANKS MAN ...JUST TRYING TO GET YOUR LEVEL


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

SICK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:scrutinize: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 8 2007, 12:06 AM~6930471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIDETRACK LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jan 7 2007, 10:56 PM~6930822
> *SIDETRACK LOOKS GOOD BRO
> *


GOOD FORM FAR ...BUT FAR FROM GOOD ....BUT ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 8 2007, 12:59 AM~6930834
> *GOOD FORM FAR ...BUT FAR FROM GOOD ....BUT ITS GETTING THERE
> *


ALL IN TIME BROTHER YOU NOW THAT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jan 7 2007, 11:03 PM~6930854
> *ALL IN TIME BROTHER YOU NOW THAT
> *


YEAH I KNOW ....AND WHO YOU CALLING BROTHER :uh: ...MORE LIKE EX-BROTHER :0


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 11 2007, 04:15 PM~6963572
> *YEAH I KNOW ....AND WHO YOU CALLING BROTHER :uh: ...MORE LIKE EX-BROTHER :0
> *


dam :0 im still kool with ya henry


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 11 2007, 05:15 PM~6963572
> *YEAH I KNOW ....AND WHO YOU CALLING BROTHER :uh: ...MORE LIKE EX-BROTHER :0
> *


damn that is harsh bro :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jan 11 2007, 07:49 PM~6965405
> *damn that is harsh bro :uh:
> *


it was a joke ?


....but its also true :biggrin: he's a viejito brother now  ....not a lux brother  so another words not my brother


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 11 2007, 09:41 PM~6965932
> *it was a joke ?
> ....but its also true  :biggrin: he's a viejito brother now   ....not a lux brother
> *


i know i am still hurt too


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408deLUXe51_@Jan 11 2007, 08:43 PM~6965968
> *i know i am still hurt too
> *


 lux 4 life........never a quiter :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeaeU4CtiRU


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

TTT FOR LUX '07


----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

:banghead: :twak:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 3 2007, 04:36 PM~7166855
> *:banghead:  :twak:
> *


X2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 6 2007, 11:37 PM~7196399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ya the car is ok....BUT DAMN IS THAT A PROPANE TOYOTA 10K CAPACITY FORKLIFT !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 7 2007, 04:50 AM~7197173
> *Ya the car is ok....BUT DAMN IS THAT A PROPANE TOYOTA 10K CAPACITY FORKLIFT !!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FINNALY GOT THE REAR BUMPER GUARDS I HAVE BEEN WANTING


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 23 2007, 05:17 PM~7338184
> *FINNALY GOT THE REAR BUMPER GUARDS I HAVE BEEN WANTING
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GOOD BRO


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY DAMMMMMNNNNNN ! THAT CAR LOOKS GOOD UCE KEEP UP THE GOOD BUILD


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

looks nice, you gonna throw some spokes on her, or keep it og???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

please tell me its gettin spokes homie,that car would be killer with em.....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

cars looking good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG+Feb 24 2007, 02:00 PM~7343046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had 13's .....but i think i will roll it stock till i paint it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 25 2007, 10:44 PM~7350852
> *had 13's .....but i think i will roll it stock till i paint it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 23 2007, 05:17 PM~7338184
> *FINNALY GOT THE REAR BUMPER GUARDS I HAVE BEEN WANTING
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THOSE GUARDS I WANT SOME FOR MINE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Feb 25 2007, 09:05 PM~7351671
> *I LOVE THOSE GUARDS I WANT SOME FOR MINE
> *


I CAN FIND EM FOR YA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 25 2007, 08:44 PM~7350852
> *had 13's .....but i think i will roll it stock till i paint it
> *


aight....

it still looks killer,im just thinkin a set of 14s for cruisin would kill em on that..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 27 2007, 12:13 AM~7361613
> *aight....
> 
> it still looks killer,im just thinkin a set of 14s for cruisin would kill em on that..
> *










13's homie


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

thats a clean O.G fosho! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Feb 27 2007, 09:02 AM~7362987
> *thats a clean O.G fosho! :thumbsup:
> *


its a 15 footer :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 27 2007, 01:54 PM~7364686
> *its a 15 footer  :biggrin:
> *



oh yeah! :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Feb 27 2007, 01:37 PM~7365055
> *oh yeah! :0
> *


YUP ......BUT ITS GETTING THERE SLOWLY BUT SURELY :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2007, 02:01 PM~7392048
> *ttt
> *


TTT FOR UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 2 2007, 02:26 PM~7392158
> *TTT FOR UPDATES :biggrin:
> *


put in my new ash tray and arm rests .....you want to see pics ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2007, 06:55 PM~7392612
> *put in my nes ash tray and arm rests .....you want to see pics ?
> *


YES


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2007, 05:55 PM~7392612
> *put in my new ash tray and arm rests .....you want to see pics ?
> *


yes Rich...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 04:28 PM~7392865
> *yes Rich...
> *


nah .....i'll pass ......nothing pic worthy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2007, 06:30 PM~7392881
> *nah .....i'll pass ......nothing pic worthy
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any new pix homie?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2007, 04:55 PM~7392612
> *put in my new ash tray and arm rests .....you want to see pics ?
> *


What about a pic of the XM mounted with that HD bracketry ??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

bad news guy .....last night i was thowing a little bbq with a few of my friends from the nieghbor hood and we where just chillin and we heard a big crash .....i run out side and some idiot in a convertible camaro is trying to get the frt of his car out from under the back of my impala. he get out and starts taking off ....my friend and i start running after him yelling for him to stop and he takes of running the red light at the end of the block ....i jumped in my burban and chased after him but could catch him ......i called the cops and as we where talking to him a guy comes up and tells us that it was his nieghbor and he is tired of the guy getting drunk and driving like an idiot .....so the cops gop to the guys house arrest him and impound his car for 30 days......here is the shit part ....no insurance no liscene.....sucks .....luckily i have unissured motorist insurance ......in all actuallity it not to much damage ...fucked up the bumper and tweaked the drivers side quarter panel ....no a huge deal .....i am glad i had the air shocks all the way up or he would have hit it in the taillights instead of the bumper ......i will post pics later


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 5 2007, 08:46 AM~7409971
> *bad news guy .....last night i was thowing a little bbq with a few of my friends from the nieghbor hood and we where just chillin and we heard a big crash .....i run out side and some idiot in a convertible camaro is trying to get the frt of his car out from under the back of my impala. he get out and starts taking off ....my friend and i start running after him yelling for him to stop and he takes of running the red light at the end of the block ....i jumped in my burban and chased after him but could catch him ......i called the cops and as we where talking to him a guy comes up and tells us that it was his nieghbor and he is tired of the guy getting drunk and driving like an idiot .....so the cops gop to the guys house arrest him and impound his car for 30 days......here is the shit part ....no insurance no liscene.....sucks .....luckily i have unissured motorist insurance ......in all actuallity it not to much damage ...fucked up the bumper and tweaked the drivers side quarter panel ....no a huge deal .....i am glad i had the air shocks all the way up or he would have hit it in the taillights instead of the bumper ......i will post pics later
> *


FUCKIN SUCKS I HATE MOTHER FUCKERS THAT DRINK AND DRIVE WHEN THE FUCKER GETS OUTTA JAIL TELL HIM TO PAY UP ARE GET READY TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL FOR A WHILE


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 5 2007, 09:53 AM~7409997
> *FUCKIN SUCKS I HATE MOTHER FUCKERS THAT DRINK AND DRIVE WHEN THE FUCKER GETS OUTTA JAIL TELL HIM TO PAY UP ARE GET READY TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL FOR A WHILE*


TAKE CARE OF THAT LOU :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 5 2007, 08:53 AM~7409997
> *FUCKIN SUCKS I HATE MOTHER FUCKERS THAT DRINK AND DRIVE WHEN THE FUCKER GETS OUTTA JAIL TELL HIM TO PAY UP ARE GET READY TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL FOR A WHILE
> *


i know where he lives ......either way its gonna get handled


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU+Mar 5 2007, 11:53 AM~7409997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 5 2007, 09:46 AM~7409971
> *bad news guy .....last night i was thowing a little bbq with a few of my friends from the nieghbor hood and we where just chillin and we heard a big crash .....i run out side and some idiot in a convertible camaro is trying to get the frt of his car out from under the back of my impala. he get out and starts taking off ....my friend and i start running after him yelling for him to stop and he takes of running the red light at the end of the block ....i jumped in my burban and chased after him but could catch him ......i called the cops and as we where talking to him a guy comes up and tells us that it was his nieghbor and he is tired of the guy getting drunk and driving like an idiot .....so the cops gop to the guys house arrest him and impound his car for 30 days......here is the shit part ....no insurance no liscene.....sucks .....luckily i have unissured motorist insurance ......in all actuallity it not to much damage ...fucked up the bumper and tweaked the drivers side quarter panel ....no a huge deal .....i am glad i had the air shocks all the way up or he would have hit it in the taillights instead of the bumper ......i will post pics later
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN!!! That's some sh*t there!! Glad the damage doesn't sound as bad as it could have been. I'm glad nothing like that has happened to my Scion.. It would be HISTORY!! lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

scions are all plastic i think he woulda went though your car..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Mar 5 2007, 07:44 PM~7414649
> *:0  :0  DAMN!!!  That's some sh*t there!!  Glad the damage doesn't sound as bad as it could have been.  I'm glad nothing like that has happened to my Scion.. It would be HISTORY!! lol
> *


the camaro that hit me was totaled


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 5 2007, 09:46 AM~7409971
> *bad news guy .....last night i was thowing a little bbq with a few of my friends from the nieghbor hood and we where just chillin and we heard a big crash .....i run out side and some idiot in a convertible camaro is trying to get the frt of his car out from under the back of my impala. he get out and starts taking off ....my friend and i start running after him yelling for him to stop and he takes of running the red light at the end of the block ....i jumped in my burban and chased after him but could catch him ......i called the cops and as we where talking to him a guy comes up and tells us that it was his nieghbor and he is tired of the guy getting drunk and driving like an idiot .....so the cops gop to the guys house arrest him and impound his car for 30 days......here is the shit part ....no insurance no liscene.....sucks .....luckily i have unissured motorist insurance ......in all actuallity it not to much damage ...fucked up the bumper and tweaked the drivers side quarter panel ....no a huge deal .....i am glad i had the air shocks all the way up or he would have hit it in the taillights instead of the bumper ......i will post pics later
> *


That's messed up!!!!! :angry: I hope you still have the rear 
bumper i gave you.  Gm sports salvage had a 67 2door 
for part's, could have the sheet metal if you need it. 
Post some pic's ......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 13 2007, 12:27 AM~7467473
> *That's messed up!!!!! :angry:  I hope you still have the rear
> bumper i gave you.   Gm sports salvage had a 67 2door
> for part's, could have the sheet metal if you need it.
> ...


i do have the bumper still  ....luckily i did not put it on yet ...i am gonna use that one after it gets rechromed .....got all my rear trims ordered today from sinclairs impala parts ....they had the rear emblems and the cove moldings brand new and a used trunk molding that needs to be polished but has no dents or dings....... got it for 100.00 a steal of a price ....i almost paid tattoo-76 on the forum 400.00 for the same part same condition :0 .....luckily i called around while i was waiting for a call from him .  ......now i have a few extra bucks to get my rear bumper guards chromed and get a few other small parts i need .....luckily the trunk did not get dammaged ..... ...i will post some pics soon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT ONLY UPDATES GOT THE ALL THE TRIMS FOR THE REAR ....TRUNK TRIM HAS TO BE POLISHED UP BUT HAS NO DENTS ...ONLY PART THEY DONT MAKE BRAND NEW ...BODYWORK WILL START IN A MONTH OR TWO


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

do the 13's rub, with skirts on these rides?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Apr 12 2007, 09:00 AM~7674891
> *do the 13's rub, with skirts on these rides?
> *


they would if i still had them on ....you would need 13x5.5 rev


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 12 2007, 09:28 PM~7679577
> *they would if i still had them on ....you would need 13x5.5 rev
> *


  ....so the rearend needs to be shortened? or swapped?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Apr 13 2007, 10:01 AM~7683763
> * ....so the rearend needs to be shortened? or swapped?
> *


shortened would be the way if you wanted reverse .....i been rolling the stock 14's with big whites and caps


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 13 2007, 04:12 PM~7685409
> *shortened would be the way if you wanted reverse .....i been rolling the stock 14's with big whites and caps
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Apr 13 2007, 03:39 PM~7685831
> *
> *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

just read your topic... sorry about the damage. the junkyard here in hayward has a 67 and when i was last there it had a clean back bumper. let me know if you need anything and i can check.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 14 2007, 03:00 PM~7690628
> *just read your topic... sorry about the damage. the junkyard here in hayward has a 67 and when i was last there it had a clean back bumper. let me know if you need anything and i can check.
> *


HEY WANTED TO SAY THANKS AGAIN ON THE HOOK UP AND THE FACT YOU WENT THERE TO CHECK IT OUT FOR ME :thumbsup: I GOT IT AND AM GONNA PUT IT ON ON SATURDAY . ITS NOT PERFECT ....BUT WAYYYYYYYYYYY BETTER THEN THE ONE THATS ON THE CAR NOW  I WILL USE THIS TO RE-DO RATHER THEN TRYING TO PIECE TOGEATHER ANOTHER BUMPER ....LIKE I WAS DOING  IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING AND I CAN HELP LET ME KNOW ....THANKS AGAIN WAYNE ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 19 2007, 10:16 PM~7733030
> *HEY WANTED TO SAY THANKS AGAIN ON THE HOOK UP AND THE FACT YOU WENT THERE TO CHECK IT OUT FOR ME  :thumbsup: I GOT IT AND AM GONNA PUT IT ON ON SATURDAY . ITS NOT PERFECT ....BUT WAYYYYYYYYYYY BETTER THEN THE ONE THATS ON THE CAR NOW    I WILL USE THIS TO RE-DO RATHER THEN TRYING TO PIECE TOGEATHER ANOTHER BUMPER ....LIKE I WAS DOING   IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING AND I CAN HELP LET ME KNOW ....THANKS AGAIN WAYNE ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem, glad it worked out...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Lux :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR UPDATES


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

What updates ??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@May 31 2007, 09:02 PM~8020157
> *What updates ??
> *


THE ONES YOUR SUPPOOSED TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

drunk MF's :thumbsdown: 20 bucks says that dumn son of a bitch will never learn...tie him to your tore up bumper and drag him down the street in his fruit of the looms for a block or two


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 1 2007, 10:03 AM~8022883
> *THE ONES YOUR SUPPOOSED TO DO  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 1 2007, 09:10 AM~8022924
> *drunk MF's :thumbsdown: 20 bucks says that dumn son of a bitch will never learn...tie him to your tore up bumper and drag him down the street in his fruit of the looms for a block or two
> *


ITS ALL GOOD INSURANCE PAID ME ...AND HE WENT TO JAIL....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 1 2007, 05:03 PM~8024258
> *ITS ALL GOOD INSURANCE PAID ME ...AND HE WENT TO JAIL....
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 1 2007, 02:03 PM~8024258
> *ITS ALL GOOD INSURANCE PAID ME ...AND HE WENT TO JAIL....
> *


BEHINDBARSOWNED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 1 2007, 01:23 PM~8024403
> *BEHINDBARSOWNED
> *


FOR DAYS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 1 2007, 05:26 PM~8024416
> *FOR DAYS
> *


DAYS ..SEEMS NOT ENUFF ,A BROKEN KNEE CAP OR 2 AND GETTING SLAPED WITH A USED CO0NDOM WOULD DO THE TRICK.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 1 2007, 02:31 PM~8024766
> *TTT
> *


good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

goin in for some rust repair tommarrow ,,,,,


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 22 2007, 11:23 PM~8159375
> *goin in for some rust repair tommarrow ,,,,,
> *


What rust ?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

shipped and chromed?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jun 23 2007, 06:48 AM~8160442
> *What rust ?
> *


LOWER FRT FENDERS  AND ONE SMALL SPOT IN THE REAR LOWER QTR ......YOU SEEN IT :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

So what bro.......Rat rod ??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jun 23 2007, 08:06 AM~8160708
> *So what bro.......Rat rod ??
> *


cant afford to paint it yet ....so yes ......just wanna take care of the rust sooner then later + the body work is free


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 23 2007, 09:50 AM~8160906
> *cant afford to paint it yet ....so yes ......just wanna take care of the rust sooner then later + the body work is free
> *


  Man the wheels I got from u get nothing but good compliments. Today I won 2nd place "peoples choice" Best of show. It was a small local car show, under 50 cars, But they were nice hot rods, muscle cars, few boats w/ huge 496s....but yea I got it! Thanks.

Anyways, TTT for some pics of da 67!

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 23 2007, 08:21 PM~8163880
> *  Man the wheels I got from u get nothing but good compliments. Today I won 2nd place "peoples choice" Best of show. It was a small local car show, under 50 cars, But they were nice hot rods, muscle cars, few boats w/ huge 496s....but yea I got it! Thanks.
> 
> Anyways, TTT for some pics of da 67!
> ...


congrats on the win ...i will try to get some pics up this week


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 5 2007, 11:46 AM~7409971
> *bad news guy .....last night i was thowing a little bbq with a few of my friends from the nieghbor hood and we where just chillin and we heard a big crash .....i run out side and some idiot in a convertible camaro is trying to get the frt of his car out from under the back of my impala. he get out and starts taking off ....my friend and i start running after him yelling for him to stop and he takes of running the red light at the end of the block ....i jumped in my burban and chased after him but could catch him ......i called the cops and as we where talking to him a guy comes up and tells us that it was his nieghbor and he is tired of the guy getting drunk and driving like an idiot .....so the cops gop to the guys house arrest him and impound his car for 30 days......here is the shit part ....no insurance no liscene.....sucks .....luckily i have unissured motorist insurance ......in all actuallity it not to much damage ...fucked up the bumper and tweaked the drivers side quarter panel ....no a huge deal .....i am glad i had the air shocks all the way up or he would have hit it in the taillights instead of the bumper ......i will post pics later
> *


 :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
:wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Jun 27 2007, 11:03 PM~8192569
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
> :wave:
> *


spam :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HEY D-CHEESE THAT 67 IS CLEAN BRO.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

ttt for some pics!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 6 2007, 02:59 PM~8248982
> *ttt for some pics!
> 
> 
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

eeeehhhhhhhh


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

little body work getting done


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 16 2007, 02:52 PM~8319800
> *little body work getting done
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 12:11 PM~8319969
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE WHATS NEXT ON THE LIST.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 17 2007, 07:56 PM~8332786
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE WHATS NEXT ON THE LIST.....
> *


body work , body work , and more body work .......i want this one flawless


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER (Feb 7, 2007)

Sweeeeet fastback!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 17 2007, 11:05 PM~8332864
> *body work , body work , and more body work .......i want this one flawless
> *


You and jun have clean 67's............ :thumbsup: 

I tried keeping the 67 thread going but not many out there.......... :tears:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Cheese, I got some 67 parts for sale. Hit me up. I need these gone. :biggrin: Look in "parts forsale"


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 18 2007, 12:51 AM~8334457
> *Hey Cheese, I got some 67 parts for sale.  Hit me up.  I need these gone. :biggrin:  Look in "parts forsale"
> *


 got a clean trunk moulding?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 17 2007, 09:05 PM~8332864
> *body work , body work , and more body work .......i want this one flawless
> *


Hell yea! she's looking good so far! If there's no bodywork under the rest of it, you can long board/block it with 180-220 to smooth any factory waves out of it, existing paint will act like a skim coat of filler in the low spots. Then buildable primer>block> so on and so forth. Cant wait to see some more pics! Gonna keep the same color?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 18 2007, 03:06 PM~8339301
> *Hell yea! she's looking good so far! If there's no bodywork under the rest of it, you can long board/block it with 180-220 to smooth any factory waves out of it, existing paint will act like a skim coat of filler in the low spots. Then buildable primer>block> so on and so forth. Cant wait to see some more pics! Gonna keep the same color?
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE TIPS ....I AM ACTUALLY HAVING MY SHOPS BODY GUY DO IT .....HE IS PRETTY ANL ABOUT HIS WORK SO I KNOW IT WILL BE PERFECT ....AS FOR COLOR IT WILL BE VERY CLOSE BUT NOT EXACTLY FACTORY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 18 2007, 03:02 PM~8339272
> *got a clean trunk moulding?
> *


ITS A CAPRICE MOLDING .....  HAVE YOU TRIED SINCLAIRS IMPALA ...I GOT A CLEAN ONE THAT JUST NEEDED TO BE POLISHED .....NO DENTS


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 18 2007, 04:08 PM~8339314
> *THANKS FOR THE TIPS ....I AM ACTUALLY HAVING MY SHOPS BODY GUY DO IT .....HE IS PRETTY ANL ABOUT HIS WORK SO I KNOW IT WILL BE PERFECT ....AS FOR COLOR IT WILL BE VERY CLOSE BUT NOT EXACTLY FACTORY
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

powdercoated wires to match would look super clean!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 18 2007, 03:11 PM~8339343
> *powdercoated wires to match would look super clean!!
> *


nah ...maybe some all chrome 13x7 cross laced 72's with some 5.20's


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 18 2007, 11:40 PM~8341659
> *nah ...maybe some all chrome 13x7 cross laced 72's with some 5.20's
> *


:worship:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Updates????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 1 2007, 12:19 AM~8443775
> *Updates????
> *


dude was lagging getting started at the body shop ...so i p/u the car ......gonna rebuild the frt end in a couple weeks then bring it back in a couple week after when he is not so busy ,.......nothing till then ...no extra cash  family vaction in 2 weeks got me strapped for cash


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 1 2007, 10:24 PM~8451147
> *dude was lagging getting started at the body shop ...so i p/u the car ......gonna rebuild the frt end in a couple weeks then bring it back in a couple week after when he is not so busy ,.......nothing till then ...no extra cash   family vaction in 2 weeks got me strapped for cash
> *


That's cool homie. Enjoy the family vacation........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 1 2007, 07:57 PM~8451621
> *That's cool homie. Enjoy the family vacation........
> *


thanks man .......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 1 2007, 11:53 PM~8452235
> *thanks man .......
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ARE U STILL SELLIN HER??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 12 2007, 08:21 AM~8773772
> *ARE U STILL SELLIN HER??
> *


NOPE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 12 2007, 12:25 PM~8773800
> *NOPE  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD MAN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 12 2007, 11:25 AM~8773800
> *NOPE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

you guys are KILLIN ME!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 12 2007, 09:25 AM~8773800
> *NOPE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Sep 19 2007, 03:41 PM~8827022
> *you guys are KILLIN ME!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

I have to say...all this is pretty funny !!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

..............


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 19 2007, 08:23 PM~8828677
> *I have to say...all this is pretty funny !!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2007, 11:11 AM~8960249
> *TTT
> *


for some updates!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2007, 06:08 PM~8827667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Oct 9 2007, 02:19 PM~8962121
> *for some updates!
> 
> 
> *


nothing to show yet ...just orderedm my eyebrow molding ...the repros are finnalt out ...i will post some pics when i get them


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

taking you up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 11 2007, 07:32 PM~9206519
> *taking you up
> *


ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Sep 19 2007, 09:30 AM~8822973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ttt for the cheeseman


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TAKING YOU UP :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

scored the eyebrow and hood lip moldings yesterday at the swap meet ............gonna get back on this pretty soon ...........stay tuned for updates


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 31 2008, 06:57 AM~10295864
> *scored the eyebrow and hood lip moldings yesterday at the swap meet ............gonna get back on this pretty soon ...........stay tuned for updates
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

pics fool pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 2 2008, 05:59 PM~10320218
> *pics fool pics
> *


got some trims coming back from the polisher next week ......gotta wait till then


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 31 2008, 06:57 AM~10295864
> *scored the eyebrow and hood lip moldings yesterday at the swap meet ............gonna get back on this pretty soon ...........stay tuned for updates
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Bring that shit to the top.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 6 2008, 02:52 PM~10348910
> *Bring that shit to the top.....
> *


thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice project, i love 67s


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up richeeze!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: HIS BLOOD PRESSURE WAITING FOR NEW PARTS :cheesy:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn looks pretty solid,they just sold one by my house for a $1000 but it looked like it was sitting in salt water up to the windows.Nice ride you have though!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD CHEEZE!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 5 2008, 05:14 PM~10582592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WISH MINES WAS THAT NICE..................SOME DAY


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: LIKE NEXT WEEK IM SURE YA BALLIN ASS NGGA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## speedyd900rr (Feb 28, 2008)

RETARTED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by speedyd900rr_@May 9 2008, 05:10 PM~10619361
> *RETARTED
> *


yes you are :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10598265
> *:uh: LIKE NEXT WEEK IM SURE YA BALLIN ASS NGGA
> *


nah this might be on the back-burner again .....my cousin gave me new project to work on .....:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

You can never have enough projects.....My life story !! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 10 2008, 07:34 AM~10622517
> *nah this might be on the back-burner again .....my cousin kicked me down a new project.... :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IM SURE IT HAPPENED BUT SHOW US ANYWAY BECAUSE WE HAVE NOTHING BETTER GOING ON :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 11 2008, 07:32 PM~10631752
> *PICS OR IM SURE IT HAPPENED BUT SHOW US ANYWAY BECAUSE WE HAVE NOTHING BETTER GOING ON :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

a diplomat?? wtf is it? :0


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice...is it getting paint like the Monte ??

Is the wiring cool now ?? If not I have time today...today only though.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 13 2008, 09:42 PM~10650364
> *  a diplomat?? wtf is it? :0
> *


looks like about a 70-73 LTD to me :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 14 2008, 05:47 AM~10652010
> *looks like about a 70-73 LTD to me  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

new shoes for the ride .... donte columbo black with stainless lip 20x8.5 frt with 245/35-20 , 20x10 rear with 275/35-20....dont worry I still have a set of 14x7 for it ...just need something for the hot rod shows


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

looks good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 21 2008, 09:18 PM~10709920
> *looks good
> *


you think :biggrin: 

















should look alot better after paint


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 02:28 PM~10713993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 now u gotta back up that badass stance with 500+ raw meat smokin Horse Power :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2008, 01:44 PM~10714123
> *:0 now u gotta back up that badass stance with 500+ raw meat smokin Horse Power :cheesy:
> *


what 300 hp aient good enough ? :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

well can you get sideways in a cloud of smoke???? if yes than your fine


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2008, 10:54 PM~10710132
> *you think  :biggrin:
> should look alot better after paint
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 22 2008, 02:19 PM~10714347
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wasnt gonna do big wheels ...but after I saw yours I said shit why not :biggrin: 

did you end up selling yours ?


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 21 2008, 09:18 PM~10709434
> *new shoes for the ride .... donte columbo black with stainless lip 20x8.5 frt with 245/35-20 , 20x10 rear with 275/35-20....dont worry I still have a set of 14x7 for it ...just need something for the hot rod shows
> 
> 
> ...


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????

whats up stranger.......big wheels..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@May 22 2008, 03:44 PM~10714889
> *???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> whats up stranger.......big wheels..
> *


nothing much ......I got a lowrider already ....just doing something diferent....maybe soon you will here air escaping ...as for the stranger ...whats up with you ? :biggrin: ....hows the family ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

why rich? why!? 



:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2008, 05:02 PM~10715000
> *why rich? why!?
> :biggrin:
> *


i no i thought you didnt like big rims on low lows


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2008, 04:02 PM~10715000
> *why rich? why!?
> :biggrin:
> *


cause coast ......already building another low low 71 ltd ....3 low lows and 1 low rod.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 22 2008, 04:03 PM~10715007
> *i no i thought you didnt like big rims on low lows
> *


This is my stance on big wheels ....big wheels are ok as long as you can still lower your ride ....staggered wheels are also a musT ...gotta love the fat back tire...I am not into lift kits and 22's and up and espcillay chrome wheels . ....there ment to be riding low not 4x4'in like a truck .....so everyone know I would have never brought these at full price .....I got a killer deal and did not want to pass it up ....I still have a set of 14's so everybody chill out :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 04:59 PM~10714978
> *nothing much ......I got a lowrider already ....just doing something diferent....maybe soon you will here air escaping  ...as for the stranger ...whats up with you ?  :biggrin: ....hows the family ?
> *


i would have put those wheels on the lac first...you know me gotta be a hater...im god brotha...busy with the music thang....all is good over here....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@May 22 2008, 06:45 PM~10716220
> *i would have put those wheels on the lac first...you know me gotta be a hater...im god brotha...busy with the music thang....all is good over here....
> *


WAS MY FIRST THOUGHT ....I STILL MIGHT ...WE WILL SEE :biggrin: 
GLAD TO HEAR THAT EVERYTHINGS GOOD WITH THE FAM AND GLAD TO HEAR THE MUSICS GOING GOOD ......GOTTA MEET UP WITH YOU AND GET ONE OF THE NEW CD'S :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@May 22 2008, 06:45 PM~10716220
> *i would have put those wheels on the lac first...you know me gotta be a hater...im god brotha...busy with the music thang....all is good over here....
> *


WAS MY FIRST THOUGHT ....I STILL MIGHT ...WE WILL SEE :biggrin: 
GLAD TO HEAR THAT EVERYTHINGS GOOD WITH THE FAM AND GLAD TO HEAR THE MUSICS GOING GOOD ......GOTTA MEET UP WITH YOU AND GET ONE OF THE NEW CD'S :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@May 22 2008, 06:45 PM~10716220
> *i would have put those wheels on the lac first...you know me gotta be a hater...im god brotha...busy with the music thang....all is good over here....
> *


WAS MY FIRST THOUGHT ....I STILL MIGHT ...WE WILL SEE :biggrin: 
GLAD TO HEAR THAT EVERYTHINGS GOOD WITH THE FAM AND GLAD TO HEAR THE MUSICS GOING GOOD ......GOTTA MEET UP WITH YOU AND GET ONE OF THE NEW CD'S :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 08:14 PM~10716520
> *WAS MY FIRST THOUGHT ....I STILL MIGHT ...WE WILL SEE  :biggrin:
> GLAD TO HEAR THAT EVERYTHINGS GOOD WITH THE FAM AND GLAD TO HEAR THE MUSICS GOING GOOD ......GOTTA MEET UP WITH YOU AND GET ONE OF THE NEW CD'S :biggrin:
> *


for sure i got one with your name on it.....


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

what it do rich whats new...?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 22 2008, 09:03 PM~10717732
> *what it do rich whats new...?
> *


chillen man just working on theses cars ....and it only 10 more days till my new son is due ....whats up with you bobby?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 02:28 PM~10713993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damnnnnnnnnn Rich I never thought you would put big wheels on that impala but it does look good bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

well they do match his bug eye stunnershades and multi colored hat. :0

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 23 2008, 07:08 AM~10719407
> *damnnnnnnnnn Rich I never thought you would put big wheels on that impala but it does look good bro... :biggrin:
> *


ITS IS BIG WHEELS BUT IT MORE HOT-ROD/PRO-TOURING STYLE .....YOU WOULD NEVER CATCH ME WITH CHROME BIG INCH WHEELS .....AND I AGREE IT DOES LOOK GOOD


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im just joking, it looks good rich.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 23 2008, 09:11 AM~10720205
> *well they do match his bug eye stunnershades and multi colored hat. :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NO LENSES IN THOSE STUNNA'S


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 23 2008, 10:16 AM~10720244
> *ITS IS BIG WHEELS BUT IT MORE HOT-ROD/PRO-TOURING STYLE .....YOU WOULD NEVER CATCH ME WITH CHROME BIG INCH WHEELS .....AND I AGREE IT DOES LOOK GOOD
> *


 :uh: JUST MAKE SURE YOU DONT "ACCIDENTLY" THROW SOME LOGO PAINT ON IT AND JACKIT UP 8 FEET AND CALL IT A SCRAPER...EVEN IF YOU 'JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE" :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 23 2008, 10:01 AM~10720531
> *:uh: JUST MAKE SURE YOU DONT "ACCIDENTLY" THROW SOME LOGO PAINT ON IT AND JACKIT UP 8 FEET AND CALL IT A SCRAPER...EVEN IF YOU 'JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE" :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 23 2008, 02:09 PM~10720589
> *
> *


u will....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2008, 05:08 PM~10722904
> *u will....
> *


and so will you...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 23 2008, 08:19 PM~10722992
> *and so will you...
> *


you alredy do wiff 30s and a lift kit u ass biter


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 04:26 PM~10714778
> *wasnt gonna do big wheels ...but after I saw yours I said shit why not  :biggrin:
> 
> did you end up selling yours ?
> *


nah. Holding on to this bad boy! Looking to get a price on 22's for the back...w/ the 20's all around the fronts look bigger, so to get rid of that I'm gonna see what 22's in the rear with 20's in the front look like....tucked of course! I'll be deploying soon, so the engine and suspension is next!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 05:06 PM~10715029
> *This is my stance on big wheels ....big wheels are ok as long as you can still lower your ride ....staggered wheels are also a musT ...gotta love the fat back tire...I am not into lift kits and 22's and up and espcillay chrome wheels . ....there ment to be riding low not 4x4'in like a truck .....so everyone know I would have never brought these at full price .....I got a killer deal and did not want to pass it up ....I still have a set of 14's so everybody chill out  :biggrin:
> *


 do your thing man, low-rod that bitch out! She'll look good either way!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

new son!! cool congrats to u and your wife...! one more little chesse for the family huh..? ha ha well glad to hear that im good just working like a mofo.... but ill ttyl congrats again big guy...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 23 2008, 07:04 PM~10723740
> *new son!! cool congrats to u and your wife...! one more little chesse for the family huh..? ha ha well glad to hear that im good just working like a mofo.... but ill ttyl congrats again big guy...
> *


 :0  my only nephew came today too mang!! congrats


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

congrats to u too homie....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s+May 23 2008, 05:44 PM~10723608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to you too man


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

whats up rich?


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 05:06 PM~10715029
> *This is my stance on big wheels ....big wheels are ok as long as you can still lower your ride ....staggered wheels are also a musT ...gotta love the fat back tire...I am not into lift kits and 22's and up and espcillay chrome wheels . ....there ment to be riding low not 4x4'in like a truck .....so everyone know I would have never brought these at full price .....I got a killer deal and did not want to pass it up ....I still have a set of 14's so everybody chill out  :biggrin:
> *


Whats going on rich? Looking good with those wheels. Keep on building.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 25 2008, 04:46 PM~10734832
> *whats up rich?
> *


chillen Paul ....just waiting for the new baby to get here ...and working on the new project 1971 ltd  ...you finnally get your oil leak under control ?>


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2008, 07:55 AM~10738089
> *chillen Paul ....just waiting for the new baby to get here ...and working on the new project 1971 ltd   ...you finnally get your oil leak under control ?>
> *


ya, truck on the road again. good luck with the little one coming soon and the 71


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 26 2008, 08:54 AM~10738316
> *ya, truck on the road again. good luck with the little one coming soon and the 71
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 26 2008, 10:55 AM~10738089
> *chillen Paul ....just waiting for the new baby to get here ...and working on the new project 1971 ltd   ...you finnally get your oil leak under control ?>
> *


Any build up thread on that 71 Rich?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 28 2008, 09:31 PM~10759809
> *Any build up thread on that 71 Rich?
> *


I will start one as soon as I start on the car......been busy ....with the wifey pregnant and my back be fucked up its been a slow processs......been laggin .....hopefully next two weeks i will have something to show ....I might grab some pics tommarrow ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 28 2008, 09:31 PM~10759809
> *Any build up thread on that 71 Rich?
> *


I will start one as soon as I start on the car.........with the wifey pregnant and my back been fucked up its been a slow processs......been laggin .....hopefully next two weeks I will have something to show ....I might grab some pics tommarrow ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 29 2008, 12:53 AM~10759928
> *I will start one as soon as I start on the car......been busy ....with the wifey pregnant and my back be fucked up its been a slow processs......been laggin .....hopefully next two weeks i will have something to show ....I might grab some pics tommarrow ...
> *


cool...Congadulations for the baby by the way... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 29 2008, 08:03 AM~10761646
> *cool...Congadulations for the baby by the way... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DAVE .....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 29 2008, 10:03 AM~10761646
> *cool...Congadulations for the baby by the way... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

ttt for the no sleep havin cheese wheel


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 01:15 PM~10839492
> *ttt for the no sleep havin cheese wheel
> *


mucho gracias :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LUV THE CAR HOMIE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

CHEESY COCK TO THE TOP


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 11 2008, 10:00 AM~10845334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 11 2008, 08:49 AM~10845633
> *:uh:
> *


x1,000,000 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10851280
> *x1,000,000 :uh:
> *


THATS U ISN'T IT... :werd:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 12 2008, 05:53 AM~10853340
> *THATS U ISN'T IT... :werd:
> *


uh no :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 12 2008, 06:13 AM~10853457
> *uh no  :uh:
> *


this is me


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 12 2008, 08:14 AM~10853464
> *this is me
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: FAT ASS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 12 2008, 07:14 AM~10853464
> *this is me
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 08:22 AM~10853506
> *hno:
> *


HE LOOKS LIKE A MALE NURSE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: that steals corpses and makes love to their cankles


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 08:37 AM~10853582
> *:uh: that steals corpses and makes love to their cankles
> *


 :barf:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 12 2008, 06:33 AM~10853556
> *HE LOOKS LIKE A MALE NURSE  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


NAH THAT WAS THE OUTFIT I HAD TO WHERE IN THE ROOM THAT MY WIFE HAD HERE C-SECTION IN ......VERY SANITARY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 12 2008, 06:16 AM~10853477
> *:uh: FAT ASS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


IAM NOT FAT ....JUST BIG BONED


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: this isnt the 'post your wife' topic fool


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 12:14 PM~10855948
> *:uh: this isnt the 'post your wife' topic fool
> *


STFU :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 12 2008, 01:43 PM~10856207
> *STFU  :biggrin:
> *


that was directed to that **** postin fatty pics not you mang :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 02:14 PM~10855948
> *:uh: this isnt the 'post your wife' topic fool
> *


 :0 WE CAN DOUBLE TEAM THAT ASS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 12 2008, 02:43 PM~10856207
> *STFU  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 03:10 PM~10856409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 22 2008, 04:59 PM~10714978
> *..........maybe soon you will here air escaping *


Now, thats what I'm talking about !!

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jun 13 2008, 04:32 AM~10861350
> *Now, thats what I'm talking about !!
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAQH BUT NO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 12 2008, 01:05 PM~10856375
> *that was directed to that **** postin fatty pics not you mang :uh:
> *


KOOL ...THOUGHT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO EMAIL MYSELF TO WHERE YOU ARE AND KICK YOUR ASS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 13 2008, 01:38 PM~10864124
> *KOOL ...THOUGHT I WAS GONNA HAVE TO EMAIL MYSELF TO WHERE YOU ARE AND KICK YOUR ASS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ahahaha that would be dope


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 13 2008, 12:41 PM~10864141
> *ahahaha that would be dope
> *


YES IT WOULD :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

well i started removing all the trim to get prepped for paint ....should have everything off by next weekend and will drop the car monday


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 24 2008, 07:19 AM~10938970
> *well i started removing all the trim to get prepped for paint ....should have everything off by next weekend and will drop the car monday
> 
> 
> ...


Time to get the show on the road homie!! 

TTT for some more progress!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

YEAH WHAT HE SAID ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 24 2008, 12:58 PM~10941200
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID ^^^^^^^^^
> *


  

Can you send me a quote on 22"s for the rear? You guys have sport drops for 67s? Hotchkis?

TTT 4 some more pics! We aint gonna let you off easy this time...get to work!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 25 2008, 02:51 PM~10950434
> *
> 
> Can you send me a quote on 22"s for the rear? You guys have sport drops for 67s? Hotchkis?
> ...


no problemo ...i will have that price for you tommarrow ....as for the work trying to do two cars at once stresses me out .....gonna take it nice and easy on the 67 and stress on the ltd :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 24 2008, 07:19 AM~10938970
> *well i started removing all the trim to get prepped for paint ....should have everything off by next weekend and will drop the car monday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

leaving for paint on monday


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 2 2008, 11:14 AM~10997545
> *leaving for paint on monday
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 2 2008, 04:22 PM~11000146
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


trying to give you some compition :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 2 2008, 08:36 PM~11001545
> *trying to give you some compition :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 










it's on! jk

Can't wait to see this sprayed!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 4 2008, 07:34 AM~11011944
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


me to ....i have been waiting along time to get this going .......kool part is i am not paying for anything ....this is the paint shop that is affiliated with my hot rod shop and in the last two year i have sent them 80k worth of business and he owes me


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 4 2008, 08:57 AM~11012052
> *me to ....i have been waiting along time to get this going .......kool part is i am not paying for anything ....this is the paint shop that is affiliated with my hot rod shop and in the last two year i have sent them 80k worth of business and he owes me
> *


 :0 Oh yea! What color you going?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 4 2008, 08:05 AM~11012081
> *:0 Oh yea! What color you going?
> *


prolly gonna be og ......maybe a lil litghter ...more silver you know


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ON ITS WAY TO PAINT ...........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 POST PICS OF THE COLOR..IF YOU HAVENT ALREADY :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 7 2008, 01:37 PM~11030056
> *:0 POST PICS OF THE COLOR..IF YOU HAVENT ALREADY :uh:
> *


SAME COLOR ....I THINK :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 02:51 PM~11030165
> *SAME COLOR ....I THINK  :biggrin:
> *


no bodywork?? 

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 7 2008, 03:13 PM~11030769
> *no bodywork??
> 
> :0
> *


nah painting over all the rust and dents :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: EARL SCHIEB ASS NKKA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 7 2008, 04:59 PM~11031652
> *:uh: EARL SCHIEB ASS NKKA
> *


uh ohh better get maaco :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 24 2008, 07:19 AM~10938970
> *well i started removing all the trim to get prepped for paint ....should have everything off by next weekend and will drop the car monday
> 
> 
> ...


where you getting it done at


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

micheal and company ....two doors over from my work


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 01:33 PM~11030027
> *ON ITS WAY TO PAINT ...........
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 7 2008, 05:27 PM~11031390
> *nah painting over all the rust and dents  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: now thats what I call keepin it OG!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 9 2008, 02:56 AM~11044551
> *:biggrin: now thats what I call keepin it OG!
> 
> 
> *


fa sho :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

DAMN NIKKUA UR WORKING HARD


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 9 2008, 07:40 AM~11045287
> * DAMN NIKKUA UR WORKING HARD
> *


trying brotha....trying


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT 4 more pics of progress!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 9 2008, 11:29 AM~11047213
> *TTT 4 more pics of progress!
> *


HOPEFULLY FRIDAY I WILL SEE SOME PROGRESS AND GRAB SOME PICS


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2008, 12:50 PM~11047408
> *HOPEFULLY FRIDAY I WILL SEE SOME PROGRESS AND GRAB SOME PICS
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 9 2008, 11:58 AM~11047487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: wut...im waiting for progress pics...in the meantime...i just dance?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 9 2008, 04:02 PM~11047524
> *:uh: wut...im waiting for progress pics...in the meantime...i just dance?
> *


IN YOUR HIGH HEELS?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 9 2008, 12:21 PM~11047702
> *IN YOUR HIGH HEELS?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 9 2008, 01:21 PM~11047702
> *IN YOUR HIGH HEELS?
> *


 :uh: high heel..just one


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2008, 12:50 PM~11047408
> *HOPEFULLY FRIDAY I WILL SEE SOME PROGRESS AND GRAB SOME PICS
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2008, 09:46 AM~11045327
> *trying brotha....trying
> *


U GETTING IT PAINTED THIS WEEK OR DOWN THE ROAD


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 9 2008, 03:17 PM~11049232
> *U GETTING IT PAINTED THIS WEEK OR DOWN THE ROAD
> *


2-3 weeks from what my body and paint guy says .....lots of body work to do ....i want it perfect ya know :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

can't wait to see the 67 coming out Rich...It's going to look nice I'm sure...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 9 2008, 10:11 PM~11052771
> *WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2008, 07:13 PM~11050105
> *2-3 weeks from what my body and paint guy says .....lots of body work to do ....i want it perfect ya know  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT COLOR ARE U PAINTNG IT :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 10 2008, 06:20 AM~11054038
> *WHAT COLOR ARE U PAINTNG IT  :0
> *


SAME COLOR .....KEEPING IT OG


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 10 2008, 09:30 AM~11054379
> *SAME COLOR .....KEEPING IT OG
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT WITH NO PICS ............... :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: AGAIN??? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 11 2008, 07:05 PM~11068292
> *:uh: AGAIN??? :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH TO SHOW ..........THEY DIDNT GET SHIT DONE EXCEPT STRIPPING HERE DOWN A LITTLE MORE :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT FOR BIG CHEEZE


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 11 2008, 08:22 PM~11068423
> *NOT MUCH TO SHOW ..........THEY DIDNT GET SHIT DONE EXCEPT STRIPPING HERE DOWN A LITTLE MORE  :angry:
> *


TTT

:angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 12 2008, 02:38 PM~11073033
> *TTT
> 
> :angry:
> *


i will have somethig to show next week ...... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 12 2008, 10:52 PM~11075402
> *i will have somethig to show next week ...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

good work rich!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 13 2008, 11:24 PM~11080829
> *good work rich!!!!!!!!   :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few pics of the tear down ....went by the body shop today and they where finnally working on the car .....didnt bring my camera ....I will go by tommarrow and snap some more pics


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

PROJECT THREAD PIMPS


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

nice rims :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 12 2008, 11:52 PM~11075402
> *i will have somethig to show next week ...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for checking out my build up. I'll be keeping an eye on yours.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jul 20 2008, 12:39 AM~11130903
> *Thanks for checking out my build up. I'll be keeping an eye on yours.
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

went by the shop to check the progress ...here are a few pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

some how the frt tire was blown out ???????????? not sure how that happened


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2008, 12:41 PM~11140219
> *went by the shop to check the progress ...here are a few pics
> 
> 
> ...


She's getting there! You taking it all the way down or knocking some off and leveling it out?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 21 2008, 12:12 PM~11140474
> *She's getting there! You taking it all the way down or knocking some off and leveling it out?
> 
> 
> *


not sure ....leaving it up to the body man ...he says its gonna be perfect


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2008, 02:42 PM~11140227
> *some how the frt tire was blown out ???????????? not sure how that happened
> 
> 
> ...


UR FAT ASS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 21 2008, 12:48 PM~11140810
> *UR FAT ASS
> *


I'm not fat ....I'm big boned ....ask your lady


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2008, 04:53 PM~11140855
> *I'm not fat ....I'm big boned ....ask your lady
> *


HES GOT A HUSBAND FOOL !!! :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 21 2008, 01:15 PM~11141057
> *HES GOT A HUSBAND FOOL !!!  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :wow:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2008, 05:59 PM~11141377
> *:uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :wow:
> *


X2 :uh: HES BEEN IN KAKALAKS TREAD WAY TO MUSSSSSSSSSSH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 21 2008, 02:00 PM~11141382
> *X2 :uh:  HES BEEN IN KAKALAKS TREAD WAY TO MUSSSSSSSSSSH
> *


I C ....even though I didnt want to :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good rich :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 28 2008, 07:47 PM~11202008
> *lookin good rich  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2008, 01:42 PM~11140227
> *some how the frt tire was blown out ???????????? not sure how that happened
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :uh: some body go dipin how you get a blow out at a body shop  check your miles . lookin good tho d


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 29 2008, 12:52 AM~11203966
> *:scrutinize:  :uh: some body go dipin how you get a blow out at a body shop  check your miles . lookin good tho d
> *


NAH THEY HAVNT DRIVIN IT ....I DID CHECK THE MILES ....THE RIMS AND TIRES WHERE OFF A CAR THAT SAT FOR LIKE 15 YEARS ....THEY WHERE ALL DRIED OUT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2008, 09:55 AM~11204751
> *NAH THEY HAVNT DRIVIN IT ....I DID CHECK THE MILES ....THE RIMS AND TIRES WHERE OFF A CAR THAT SAT FOR LIKE 15 YEARS ....THEY WHERE ALL DRIED OUT
> *


drive down the highway and see..


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2008, 12:42 PM~11140227
> *some how the frt tire was blown out ???????????? not sure how that happened
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GOOD THING YOU DIDNT HAVE ANY ZEENS ON IT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: WE GET IT ALREADY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 11:08 AM~11205152
> *:uh: WE GET IT ALREADY
> *













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 11:09 AM~11205161
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 08:08 AM~11205152
> *:uh: WE GET IT ALREADY
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2008, 10:58 PM~11211683
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID
> *


WHAT UP..U SHOULD BE PUTTING IN WORK ON ONE OF THER 100 CARS :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

throw some bolt ons on that shit for tha build :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2008, 08:55 AM~11204751
> *NAH THEY HAVNT DRIVIN IT ....I DID CHECK THE MILES ....THE RIMS AND TIRES WHERE OFF A CAR THAT SAT FOR LIKE 15 YEARS ....THEY WHERE ALL DRIED OUT
> *


just checkin cuz i have seen some shit these guys do in customer cars that would make you wanna beat some ass if it was yours :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 30 2008, 01:11 AM~11213216
> *just checkin cuz i have seen some shit these guys do in customer cars that would make you wanna beat some ass if it was yours :0
> *


X444446


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 30 2008, 12:11 AM~11213216
> *just checkin cuz i have seen some shit these guys do in customer cars that would make you wanna beat some ass if it was yours :0
> *


i KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 29 2008, 09:01 PM~11212274
> *throw some bolt ons on that shit for tha build  :biggrin:
> *


the only bolt ons i roll is stock wheels


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

here are the few progress pics ....my body guys is talking it all the way down to start fresh ....he said he doesnt want to have old body give me a problem down the line


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

hopfuuley next week or two there will be some body work and primer on it


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Good progress Quesito


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what they getting u for body and paint


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:57 AM~11225240
> *Good progress Quesito
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 31 2008, 11:00 AM~11225264
> *what they getting u for body and paint
> *


best price ever .....................FREE 

I HAVE REFERED A BUNCH OF MY CUSTOMERS TO HIM FOR THE PAST TWO YEARS

MAYBE 65,000 WORTH OF WORK AND HE SAID MY FINDERS FEE WAS 10% SO FIGURE 6500.00 IF I HAD TO PAY ....EVEN AT THAT FFOR WHAT HE IS DOING ITS CHEAP .....FUCKERS IS GONNA BE FLAWLESS


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

cant beat that


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Jul 31 2008, 12:16 PM~11225940
> *cant beat that
> *


not with a stick


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0
uffin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 31 2008, 11:54 AM~11225207
> *here are the few progress pics ....my body guys is talking it all the way down to start fresh ....he said he doesnt want to have old body give me a problem down the line
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good idea! Can't wait to see some more progress.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I'LL BRING HER HOME DON'T WORRY


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 31 2008, 12:02 PM~11225284
> *best price ever .....................FREE
> 
> I HAVE REFERED A BUNCH OF MY CUSTOMERS TO HIM FOR THE PAST TWO YEARS
> ...



Cool man....."that's better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick".....for sure !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 1 2008, 05:15 AM~11232192
> *Cool man....."that's better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick".....for sure !!!
> *


GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE PICS OF THE BODY WORK GETTING DONE ...MY BODY MAN TRYING TO DO MOSTLY METAL WORK WITH VERY LITTLE FILLER


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 12 2008, 12:00 PM~11325347
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Got anymore update pictures of the body work? Keep us posted. This is one bad ass car.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 18 2008, 08:55 PM~11378688
> *Got anymore update pictures of the body work? Keep us posted. This is one bad ass car.
> *


hopfully more tommarrow ...gonna swing by the body shop and see whats up ...havnt been there since last tuesday .....hopefully therew will be some thing good to show


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 31 2008, 01:54 PM~11225207
> *here are the few progress pics ....my body guys is talking it all the way down to start fresh ....he said he doesnt want to have old body give me a problem down the line
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WHO THROW UP ON UR TRUNK :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW PICS ...GETTING GOING ON THE BODY WORK ....HE SAID THERE WILL BE THE FIRST COAT OF PRIMER NEXT WEEK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 08:44 AM~11381376
> *:uh: WHO THROW UP ON UR TRUNK :angry:
> *


THOUGHT IT WAS YOU ?????????????


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

X2....Whats happening Rich. Ill be ready for the muffler hook up next week.... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 25 2008, 06:22 PM~11436818
> *X2....Whats happening Rich. Ill be ready for the muffler hook up next week.... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN EVER YOU READY MANNY ...LET ME KNOW :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

CAR IS LOOKING ALOT BETTER BRO !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

finnally seeing some good progress


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

NICE !!!!....There was alot hiding under that paint, wasn't there ??

Progress look'n good !!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 28 2008, 05:39 AM~11459113
> *NICE !!!!....There was alot hiding under that paint, wasn't there  ??
> 
> Progress look'n good !!
> *


TO MUCH HIDING .......BUT IT WILL BE ALL GOOD IN THE END


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looking good rich...........oh ya page 49 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 28 2008, 10:41 AM~11461352
> *looking good rich...........oh ya page 49 :biggrin:
> *


GIMME A CALL ONE OF THESE DAYS PAUL


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 27 2008, 11:30 PM~11458138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good rich


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 28 2008, 07:50 AM~11459547
> *TO MUCH HIDING .......BUT IT WILL BE ALL GOOD IN THE END
> *


LOOKING GOOD RICH ... WHAT COLOR YOU GOING WITH .. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Aug 28 2008, 06:34 PM~11465759
> *LOOKING GOOD RICH ... WHAT COLOR YOU GOING WITH ..  :biggrin:
> *


marina blue ...original 1967 corvette color


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 27 2008, 11:30 PM~11458138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD RICH WHEN THE PRIMER GO ON


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11467507
> *LOOKING GOOD RICH WHEN THE PRIMER GO ON
> *


hopfully soon ....you know how body and paint guys are


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 28 2008, 12:25 PM~11462350
> *:0
> GIMME A CALL ONE OF THESE DAYS PAUL
> *


FOR SURE BROTHER


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 27 2008, 11:30 PM~11458138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's coming along real nice!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Aug 29 2008, 05:58 AM~11469737
> *She's coming along real nice!
> 
> 
> *


slowly but surely :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT for some primer!

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Sep 1 2008, 05:49 PM~11492758
> *TTT for some primer!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY TOMMAROW :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 3 2008, 04:46 AM~11505259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAW IT YESTERDAY ....ITS GOT PRIMER ON IT .....I WILL GO AT LUNCH AT GET SOME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 3 2008, 10:00 AM~11505876
> *SAW IT YESTERDAY ....ITS GOT PRIMER ON IT .....I WILL GO AT LUNCH AT GET SOME PICS  :biggrin:
> *


  PICS PICS


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 3 2008, 08:00 AM~11505876
> *SAW IT YESTERDAY ....ITS GOT PRIMER ON IT .....I WILL GO AT LUNCH AT GET SOME PICS  :biggrin:
> *


We'll be waiting!

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Sep 3 2008, 07:45 AM~11506174
> *We'll be waiting!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


GIVE ME A FEW HOURS :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

pics in primer yet


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 4 2008, 09:04 PM~11523131
> *pics in primer yet
> *


YUP :biggrin: ....FORGOT THE CAMERA THOUGH


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW PICS ....FINNALY ON THE FIRST BLOCKING


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

where this shop at they look like they do some good work


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 5 2008, 03:21 PM~11529314
> *where this shop at they look like they do some good work
> *


THEY DO GREAT WORK ....THEY DO MOSTLY RESTORATIONS ON OLD SCHOOL MERCEDES....THERE ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY WORK


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

should be in paint in no time


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 7 2008, 09:12 PM~11544798
> *should be in paint in no time
> *


2 weeks or less I hope


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

:0 Looking good


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Look'n good...


Looks like they're "Busier than a one-armed paper hanger with crabs..."


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

second blocking is done ...hopefulley late next week or early the fallowing week it will be base coated ....then coast will come and do his thing ....then some clear .....cant wait


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11579428
> *second blocking is done ...hopefulley late next week or early the fallowing week it will be base coated ....then coast will come and do his thing ....then some clear .....cant wait
> *


what some patterns hell yeah gona look good


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11579428
> *second blocking is done ...hopefulley late next week or early the fallowing week it will be base coated ....then coast will come and do his thing ....then some clear .....cant wait
> *


Cool....thought you were going somewhat stock ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 11 2008, 06:33 PM~11580989
> *Cool....thought you were going somewhat stock ?
> *


PLANS CHANGED


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 11 2008, 07:08 PM~11579428
> *second blocking is done ...hopefulley late next week or early the fallowing week it will be base coated ....then coast will come and do his thing ....then some clear .....cant wait
> *


damn this car is gonna look baaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd assssssssssss!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2008, 09:30 PM~11581715
> *damn this car is gonna look baaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd assssssssssss!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:werd: :yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 5 2008, 03:57 PM~11528134
> *FEW PICS ....FINNALY ON THE FIRST BLOCKING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD RICH


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11579428
> *second blocking is done ...hopefulley late next week or early the fallowing week it will be base coated ....then coast will come and do his thing ....then some clear .....cant wait
> *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 28 2008, 12:30 AM~11458138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good!67 is one of my atf years of Impala's,I have a ragtop that I"ve had since I was 14-15(still damn solid),sitting at my dad's farm.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 12 2008, 12:13 PM~11586770
> *LOOKIN GOOD RICH
> *


THANKS MAN ....I AM TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 5 2008, 01:57 PM~11528134
> *FEW PICS ....FINNALY ON THE FIRST BLOCKING
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 5 2008, 01:57 PM~11528134
> *FEW PICS ....FINNALY ON THE FIRST BLOCKING
> 
> 
> ...


big things from the big cheese......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Sep 15 2008, 07:55 PM~11611906
> *big things from the big cheese......
> *


YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD D-CHEESE


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn looks great i'll paint it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

paint man just came by my work with the color samples .....natucket blue is what where going with ....he's ordering paint today ......yesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

how that blue look lite or dark u gona put color spokes


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 16 2008, 10:32 AM~11615791
> *paint man just came by my work with the color samples .....natucket blue is what where going with ....he's ordering paint today ......yesssssssssssssssssssss
> *


Can't wait to see it Rich....gonna be nice!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Sep 17 2008, 09:17 AM~11625433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i CANT WAIT EIETHER ...ALREADY BEEN 3 MONTHS


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 17 2008, 10:41 AM~11625659
> *NO COLOR SPOKES .....CHROMES , STOCKS  OR 20'S ....
> i CANT WAIT EIETHER ...ALREADY BEEN 3 MONTHS
> *


 :uh: well for paint guys thats like 46 months before schedule :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

WHATS THE WORD CHEESE??


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 24 2008, 07:19 PM~11690878
> *WHATS THE WORD CHEESE??
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

he is telling me paint by friday ...he had a mercedez he had to get done for a show ....says it should be done tommarrow (benz ) back on my car friday ......we will see .....like most paint and body guys I only belive about 75% of hte shit he says


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11692252
> *he is telling me paint by friday ...he had a mercedez he had to get done for a show ....says it should be done tommarrow (benz ) back on my car friday ......we will see .....like most paint and body guys I only belive about 75% of hte shit he says
> *


THOSE DAMN PAINTERS :angry:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11692252
> *he is telling me paint by friday ...he had a mercedez he had to get done for a show ....says it should be done tommarrow (benz ) back on my car friday ......we will see .....like most paint and body guys I only belive about 75% of hte shit he says
> *


true that all bullshit sometimes


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11692252
> *he is telling me paint by friday ...he had a mercedez he had to get done for a show ....says it should be done tommarrow (benz ) back on my car friday ......we will see .....like most paint and body guys I only belive about 75% of hte shit he says*


 :0 HOLY CHIT 75%? DAMN HE MUST BE REEEEEEEAAAL GOOD!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 25 2008, 09:13 AM~11695729
> *:0 HOLY CHIT 75%? DAMN HE MUST BE REEEEEEEAAAL GOOD!
> *


better then most ....but not as good as some ....i dont feel bad one of my co-workers dropped his chevelle off 11 months ago to get painted by a different shop and they told him 3-4 months ....here we are 11 months later and still no paint on his yet


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 26 2008, 10:28 AM~11706361
> *better then most ....but not as good as some ....i dont feel bad one of my co-workers dropped his chevelle off 11 months ago to get painted by a different shop and they told him 3-4 months ....here we are 11 months later and still no paint on his yet
> *


 :angry: thats wut im talmboot....we have a car in the club that sat for 24 months....boooooooooo


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 26 2008, 10:24 AM~11706813
> *:angry: thats wut im talmboot....we have a car in the club that sat for 24 months....boooooooooo
> *


WAY TO LONG :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:
whats up rich!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 27 2008, 11:51 AM~11714870
> *:biggrin:
> whats up rich!!
> *


waitng


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

doo di doo doo, doo di dooooooo... :uh:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

WHATS UP CHEESY BREAD.. HOWS LIFE TREATING YA..??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Sep 27 2008, 08:48 PM~11717773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL KOOL MAN ...JUST ENJOYING THE FAMILY AND TRYING TO BUILD THESE CARS ... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HOPIN FOR SOME COLOR TOMMARROW ....WENT THERE TODAY AND HE WAS WET SANDING THE EPOXY SEALER


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

KKKKKKKKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 3 2008, 02:18 PM~11771338
> *HOPIN FOR SOME COLOR TOMMARROW ....WENT THERE TODAY AND HE WAS WET SANDING THE EPOXY SEALER
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats gona be nice wetsanding the sealer gona be smooth


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 3 2008, 01:24 PM~11771380
> *dam thats gona be nice wetsanding the sealer gona be smooth
> *


THATS WHAT HE SAID


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks nice Carilha !!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice stuff Rich...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 4 2008, 10:51 AM~11776765
> *nice stuff Rich...
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE COLOR ON IT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 5 2008, 06:40 PM~11786109
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE COLOR ON IT
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 3 2008, 05:18 PM~11771338
> *HOPIN FOR SOME COLOR TOMMARROW ....WENT THERE TODAY AND HE WAS WET SANDING THE EPOXY SEALER
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Rich! uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any paint yet


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 6 2008, 02:52 PM~11794682
> *any paint yet
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 6 2008, 03:15 PM~11794937
> *:angry:
> *


x1,000,000...all painters are liars


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 6 2008, 06:22 PM~11794984
> *x1,000,000...all painters are liars
> *


I POSTED MORE PICS OF SKEETER SO U CAN USE UR MAGIC TOUCH AND PHOTOSHOP HIM :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 6 2008, 04:22 PM~11794984
> *x1,000,000...all painters are liars
> *


 :uh: thought u knew knikka


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 6 2008, 08:44 PM~11798482
> *:uh: thought u knew knikka
> *


I DO ....


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

no paint


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 7 2008, 07:41 PM~11807478
> *no paint
> *


no  ....he had the car out of the both today....he was fixing a small part of the body work on the passenger rear qrt panel and adjusting the gaps on the hood ( which i know needed to be done ) ....he says it will be back in the both tommarrow ...but we will have to see ...i was getting pretty fustrated on monday ...but it look like he is going the extra mile to make everthing perfect ....bottom line if it comes out good it will be worth the wait


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 7 2008, 08:53 PM~11807621
> *no   ....he had the car out of the both today....he was fixing a small part of the body work on the passenger rear qrt panel and adjusting the gaps on the hood ( which i know needed to be done ) ....he says it will be back in the both tommarrow ...but we will have to see ...i was getting pretty fustrated on monday ...but it look like he is going the extra mile to make everthing perfect ....bottom line if it comes out good it will be worth the wait
> *


hell yeah


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 7 2008, 08:53 PM~11807621
> *no   ....he had the car out of the both today....he was fixing a small part of the body work on the passenger rear qrt panel and adjusting the gaps on the hood ( which i know needed to be done ) ....he says it will be back in the both tommarrow ...but we will have to see ...i was getting pretty fustrated on monday ...but it look like he is going the extra mile to make everthing perfect ....bottom line if it comes out good it will be worth the wait
> *


what up cheese......well you cant complain about the extra being done...cant wait to see the color on it


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 7 2008, 11:53 PM~11807621
> *no   ....he had the car out of the both today....he was fixing a small part of the body work on the passenger rear qrt panel and adjusting the gaps on the hood ( which i know needed to be done ) ....he says it will be back in the both tommarrow ...but we will have to see ...i was getting pretty fustrated on monday ...but it look like he is going the extra mile to make everthing perfect ....bottom line if it comes out good it will be worth the wait
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Oct 8 2008, 12:06 AM~11808371
> *what up cheese......well you cant complain about the extra being done...cant wait to see the color on it
> *


x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 7 2008, 09:53 PM~11807621
> *no   ....he had the car out of the both today....he was fixing a small part of the body work on the passenger rear qrt panel and adjusting the gaps on the hood ( which i know needed to be done ) ....he says it will be back in the both tommarrow ...but we will have to see ...i was getting pretty fustrated on monday ...but it look like he is going the extra mile to make everthing perfect ....bottom line if it comes out good it will be worth the wait
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

its got paint ....but now there is a conflict with coast having time to get it done ......I cant win


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: poor cheese... we'll get it done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 8 2008, 04:26 PM~11815317
> *its got paint ....but now there is a  conflict with coast having time to get it done  ......I cant win
> *


pic pics pics


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 8 2008, 03:34 PM~11815407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tonight ...i did not bring my camera today


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 8 2008, 04:49 PM~11815540
> *I have no doubt ....Its been my luck lately
> tonight ...i did not bring my camera today
> *


ill be waiting


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

what it do cheezy bread.. whats good with you?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 8 2008, 03:34 PM~11815407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know ....i know ...they will be up later


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

well looks like my bastard of a painter wants the car out of the booth and coast cant do any work till next week so....i guess it will be cleared today ...then after he is done i will take it to coasts shop to get graphiced and re-cleared .....this sucks was trying to get it all done at one time ......nothing like a bodyman that lagged and lagged then when he is finnally ready i cant get it done :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

if it aint one thing its another. but when things go smoothly we dont even notice it. fuck it, itll come out nicer this way instead of trying to get it done quick before i bounce. hang in there rich uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 9 2008, 09:08 AM~11821649
> *if it aint one thing its another. but when things go smoothly we dont even notice it. fuck it, itll come out nicer this way instead of trying to get it done quick before i bounce. hang in there rich uffin:
> *


true true ...coast ....i would rather wait and have it perfet then rush it  
have a good trip mang :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 12:51 PM~11823147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
damn... i like!! cant wait to get back. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HE IS GONNA CLEAR THE WHOLE THING AND HAVE YOU COME IN NEXT WEEK AND DO YOUR THING THEN HE WILL RE-CLEAR IT ....HOWS THAT SOUND COAST ?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 03:51 PM~11823147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 01:58 PM~11823782
> *HE IS GONNA CLEAR THE WHOLE THING AND HAVE YOU COME IN NEXT WEEK AND DO YOUR THING THEN HE WILL RE-CLEAR IT ....HOWS THAT SOUND COAST ?
> *


sounds good to me uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 12:51 PM~11823147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey cheese have him check that trunk looks like it has tiger stripes


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 9 2008, 02:08 PM~11824491
> *hey cheese have him check that trunk looks like it has tiger stripes
> *


I SAID THE SAME THING HE SAYS WHEN THE CLEAR GOES ON YOU WONT SEE IT :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 01:51 PM~11823147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    i see color  cant wait to see it in the sun


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 03:58 PM~11823782
> *HE IS GONNA CLEAR THE WHOLE THING AND HAVE YOU COME IN NEXT WEEK AND DO YOUR THING THEN HE WILL RE-CLEAR IT ....HOWS THAT SOUND COAST ?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice Cheeze man...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 04:37 PM~11824744
> *I SAID THE SAME THING HE SAYS WHEN THE CLEAR GOES ON YOU WONT SEE IT  :cheesy:
> *


   
Car looks good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 9 2008, 03:34 PM~11825284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie .....should look even better next week :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 12:51 PM~11823147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2008, 03:37 PM~11824744
> *I SAID THE SAME THING HE SAYS WHEN THE CLEAR GOES ON YOU WONT SEE IT  :cheesy:
> *


thats kool just lookn out looks pretty straight are the jams done already


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

looking good, how many pumps and batteries? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Oct 9 2008, 10:52 PM~11828511
> *looking good, how many pumps and batteries?  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


He's got 20's for it....He's going BAGS for sure !!!  
-
-
Looks cool man !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 10 2008, 05:18 AM~11829358
> *He's got 20's for it....He's going BAGS for sure !!!
> -
> -
> ...











NO BAGS EVER :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 10 2008, 08:56 AM~11830235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: just air shocks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 10 2008, 08:21 AM~11830412
> *:uh: just air shocks
> *


ALL THE WAY AROUND WITH FBSS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

WHERE THE CLEAR PICS AT JUST CHECKING :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 10 2008, 10:56 AM~11830235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 10 2008, 06:21 PM~11834716
> *WHERE THE CLEAR PICS  AT JUST CHECKING  :thumbsup:
> *


Ii didnt have time to make it over today


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 10 2008, 10:56 AM~11830235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you are gonna put a nice hydro set up in there with 13's and some graphics done by Coast? That's the Rich I know and love... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 11 2008, 01:25 PM~11838145
> *so you are gonna put a nice hydro set up in there with 13's and some graphics done by Coast? That's the Rich I know and love... :biggrin:
> *


so????????? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 12 2008, 08:23 AM~11842639
> *so????????? :biggrin:
> *


you will have to wait and see :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 12 2008, 12:09 PM~11842842
> *you will have to wait and see :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

DAM, D-CHEEZE,I AM FEELIN THAT 67 , I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE JUST RIIIIIIIIIIIIITE WHEN ITS DONE.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT for some clear and torched out holes in the frame....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LITTLE CLEAR


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 13 2008, 03:37 PM~11851363
> *LITTLE CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

too much nice


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11851363
> *LITTLE CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Oct 13 2008, 02:46 PM~11851444
> *too much nice
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD RICH


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 13 2008, 03:37 PM~11851363
> *LITTLE CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 13 2008, 05:37 PM~11851363
> *LITTLE CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


damn I love the color Richard!!!! This is gonna be a tight ass 67!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 13 2008, 12:33 PM~11850368
> *TTT for some clear and torched out holes in the frame....
> *


make sure u use the one with the fucked up tip :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0 :worship:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Oct 12 2008, 01:13 PM~11843894
> *DAM,  D-CHEEZE,I AM FEELIN THAT 67 , I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE JUST RIIIIIIIIIIIIITE WHEN ITS DONE.
> *


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 13 2008, 03:37 PM~11851363
> *LITTLE CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

awesome color!!!!


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Dude that is sweet !!!!

Man am I wrong, or is that color similar that was on my last 64 Wagon ??


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

LOOOKS VERY GOOD>>>>GREAT JOB!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 14 2008, 10:24 AM~11858656
> *Dude that is sweet !!!!
> 
> Man am I wrong, or is that color similar that was on my last 64 Wagon ??
> *


DAMM CLOSE :biggrin: BUT NOT EXACTLY


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

*SONS OF BITCHES REAL NICE  *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 14 2008, 01:17 PM~11859759
> *SONS OF BITCHES REAL NICE
> *


x4


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11851363
> *LITTLE CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT  LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+Oct 14 2008, 12:17 PM~11859759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: HOWSTHEFORDCOMING.ORG


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 01:18 PM~11860404
> *:uh: HOWSTHEFORDCOMING.ORG
> *


SITTING QUIETLY .....WAITING ON THE PAINTER TO FINISH THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 14 2008, 02:54 PM~11860737
> *SITTING QUIETLY .....WAITING ON THE PAINTER TO FINISH THIS ONE  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: again??? omgwtf :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 05:09 PM~11862777
> *:uh: again??? omgwtf :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW ....JUST WATING ON COAST TO DO THE GRAPHICS THEN SOME MORE CLEAR ....THE IMP WILL COME HOMEE AND THE LTD WILL GO IN


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: damn u lucky


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11865460
> *:uh: damn u lucky
> *


NO I'M BROKE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 15 2008, 08:40 AM~11869070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ? :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 15 2008, 11:40 AM~11869070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

change of plans ....no graphics on the roof .....gonna keep it og .....i will have coast do a mural on the lac instead


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 16 2008, 08:44 AM~11880053
> *change of plans ....no graphics on the roof .....gonna keep it og .....i will have coast do a mural on the lac instead
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 16 2008, 10:44 AM~11880053
> *change of plans ....no graphics on the roof .....gonna keep it og .....i will have coast do a mural on the lac instead
> *


 :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 16 2008, 01:02 PM~11883380
> *:wow:
> *


YEAH I KNOW ........GONNA KEEP IT OG....NOT CUSTOM......I CAN NEVER MAKE UP MY MIND :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 16 2008, 04:15 PM~11883569
> *YEAH I KNOW ........GONNA KEEP IT OG....NOT CUSTOM......I CAN NEVER MAKE UP MY MIND  :0
> *


so this 67 is gonna be all og with the hubcaps? Still will look awsome that way...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 16 2008, 08:21 PM~11888574
> *so this 67 is gonna be all og with the hubcaps? Still will look awsome that way...
> *


YEAH ....GONNA GO THE STOCK ROUTE ....I ALREADY HAVE DONE TO MANY CUSTOMS


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

looks real nice, great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 16 2008, 02:15 PM~11883569
> *YEAH I KNOW ........GONNA KEEP IT OG....NOT CUSTOM......I CAN NEVER MAKE UP MY MIND  :0
> *


OG IS THE WAY 2 B


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 16 2008, 10:46 PM~11888864
> *YEAH ....GONNA GO THE STOCK ROUTE ....I ALREADY HAVE DONE TO MANY CUSTOMS
> *


It's not a bomb, it's a traditional, cut that fucker and slam it on some 13's  :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 17 2008, 12:46 AM~11888864
> *YEAH ....GONNA GO THE STOCK ROUTE ....I ALREADY HAVE DONE TO MANY CUSTOMS
> *


Either way.....looks good. That paint looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 16 2008, 11:46 PM~11888864
> *YEAH ....GONNA GO THE STOCK ROUTE ....I ALREADY HAVE DONE TO MANY CUSTOMS
> *


still it is going to look awsome!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 17 2008, 05:43 AM~11890594
> *It's not a bomb, it's a traditional, cut that fucker and slam it on some 13's  :cheesy:
> *


if it was a bomb I would build a hot rod out of it 
o.g. stock .....I will have some spokes though


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 17 2008, 08:28 AM~11890799
> *if it was a bomb I would build a hot rod out of it
> o.g. stock .....I will have some spokes though
> *


It's all good homie, just givin you a hard time


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: HE LIKES IT HARD....MAYHEM TOLD ME


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 17 2008, 07:28 AM~11890799
> *if it was a bomb I would build a hot rod out of it
> o.g. stock .....I will have some spokes though
> *


Oh NO, not this again.....So your not running the Mustang 20's anymore ??

"Unda Carilha....Usa as rodes do 20" e os sacos do ar"


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 18 2008, 09:29 AM~11903122
> *Oh NO, not this again.....So your not running the Mustang 20's anymore ??
> 
> "Unda Carilha....Usa as rodes do 20" e os sacos do ar"
> ...


i will have three sets of wheels to chose from ....but the car will be stock


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11903134
> *
> i will have three sets of wheels to chose from ....but the car will be stock
> *





So, you think your all bad now or what ??  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 19 2008, 05:46 AM~11908395
> *So, you think your all bad now or what ??   :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 16 2008, 09:46 PM~11888864
> *YEAH ....GONNA GO THE STOCK ROUTE ....I ALREADY HAVE DONE TO MANY CUSTOMS
> *


FOR SOME REASON I DONT BELIEVE YOU RICH :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 20 2008, 04:02 PM~11921881
> *FOR SOME REASON I DONT BELIEVE YOU RICH :biggrin:
> *


best belive it :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:around:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 21 2008, 07:17 AM~11927950
> *:around:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: hows that ford mange??? my nips are hardening just thinking about it


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 21 2008, 09:21 PM~11936635
> *:uh: hows that ford mange??? my nips are hardening just thinking about it
> *


:uh: ford is waiting on the imp ....I went and check on the impala today.......he had it parked outside.......looked really good ...i was pleased except .......i found two small flaws which he will be fixing ....pass rear qtr ...body line above wheel looks "wierd " and a small wave in the passenger lower door :uh: .....its real minor shit but he said it would be perfect ...he will also doing under the hood and all the wheel wells satin black ...i will try to snap off some pics tommarrow


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 21 2008, 10:34 PM~11936716
> *:uh:  ford is waiting on the imp ....I went and check on the impala today.......he had it parked outside.......looked really good ...i was pleased except  .......i found two small flaws which he will be fixing ....pass rear qtr ...body line above wheel looks "wierd " and a small wave in the passenger lower door  :uh: .....its real minor shit but he said it would be perfect ...he will also doing under the hood and all the wheel wells satin black ...i will try to snap off some pics tommarrow
> *


sweet..with body guys sometimes you gotta check up on them in the process...just to be sure its the way you like it


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 22 2008, 08:09 AM~11937847
> *sweet..I luv  body guys sometimes you gotta check my ass so no dingle berry FAIL OUT IN THE PROCESS...just to be sure its the way you like it
> *


 :uh: WTF


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 21 2008, 10:34 PM~11936716
> *:uh:  ...i will try to snap off some pics tommarrow
> *



I've heard that before...
-
-


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 22 2008, 08:44 AM~11938014
> *I've heard that before...
> -
> -
> ...


X2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 22 2008, 05:44 AM~11938014
> *I've heard that before...
> -
> -
> ...


true true


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: YEP YEP


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT....For a Vote:
-
-
"I'll vote for your 67, now will you vote for me?"
-
-


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: YOU WOULD GET TWO VOTES IN THE PINK AND 5 IN THE STINK


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 24 2008, 06:47 AM~11960390
> *:uh: YOU WOULD GET TWO VOTES IN THE PINK AND 5 IN THE STINK
> *



OH, FOE SHOW.....

TTT for some much needed pics.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

they will be up tommarrow .....been super busy ..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LITTLE CUTTING AND BUFFFING GOING ON


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2008, 12:57 PM~11985152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS COMING RIGHT ALONG


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 24 2008, 09:47 AM~11960390
> *:uh: YOU WOULD GET TWO VOTES IN THE PINK AND 5 IN THE STINK
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

CAR DOES LOOK GOOD BRO


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2008, 01:57 PM~11985152
> *LITTLE CUTTING AND BUFFFING GOING ON
> *


Lookin really good homie :nicoderm:


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+Oct 27 2008, 11:59 AM~11985177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  you know


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2008, 12:57 PM~11985152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
looks real nice rich!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 27 2008, 01:06 PM~11985766
> *:0
> looks real nice rich!
> *


thanks coast :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2008, 12:57 PM~11985152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2008, 12:57 PM~11985152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 TOO MUCH CHINY :biggrin: 
LOOKING GOOD RICHY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Oct 27 2008, 05:28 PM~11988608
> *:0 TOO MUCH CHINY :biggrin:
> LOOKING GOOD RICHY
> *


thanks Joe .....Andrews doing a kool job  ...you should know his work :cheesy:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

looks good rich :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 27 2008, 07:44 PM~11990318
> *looks good rich  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin: ....looks like the monte came out nice....did you place in vegas?


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

YA,I GOT 3RD PLACE SEMI CUSTOM THANKS AGAIN FOR THE PARTS FOR THE MOTOR


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 27 2008, 07:51 PM~11990413
> *YA,I GOT 3RD PLACE SEMI CUSTOM THANKS AGAIN FOR THE PARTS FOR THE MOTOR
> *


anytime man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice Rich...I'm happy for you brother...This will be a nice classic or a nice lowrider, whatever you decide that car to be...You always seem to build nice ass cars!!! You're a true rider Rich and I always thought you were, and still think you are, Luxurious or not...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2008, 08:25 PM~11990749
> *looking real nice Rich...I'm happy for you brother...This will be a nice classic or a nice lowrider, whatever you decide that car to be...You always seem to build nice ass cars!!! You're a true rider Rich and I always thought you were, and still think you are, Luxurious or not...
> *


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Sweet man....Looks nice...How did those problems areas come out ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Oct 28 2008, 05:35 AM~11992819
> *Sweet man....Looks nice...How did those problems areas come out ?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LUV THE CAR BRO


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 27 2008, 08:37 PM~11990215
> *thanks Joe .....Andrews doing a kool job   ...you should know his work  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

looks sweet rich, thanks for the Carburetor spacer as well... Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACE RAG SS_@Oct 30 2008, 02:43 PM~12018127
> *looks sweet rich, thanks for the Carburetor spacer as well... Thanks
> *


anytime Nathan


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK ...WENT OVER AND THEY WERE BUFFING IT OUT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 20 2008, 04:35 PM~12212343
> *SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK ...WENT OVER AND THEY WERE BUFFING IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


CARS LOOK SUPER TIGHT BRO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 01:37 PM~12212364
> *CARS LOOK SUPER TIGHT BRO
> *


THANKS CHAZ .....CANT WAIT TO GET'ER HOME AND PUT HERE BACK TOGEATHER ....GONNA DROP OFF THE LTD AND SOON AS I PICK THIS ONE UP :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

-
-
Sweet man....very nice !!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 20 2008, 02:35 PM~12212343
> *SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK ...WENT OVER AND THEY WERE BUFFING IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 20 2008, 03:35 PM~12212343
> *SHOULD BE DONE BY NEXT WEEK ...WENT OVER AND THEY WERE BUFFING IT OUT
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2008, 09:25 PM~11990749
> *looking real nice Rich...I'm happy for you brother...This will be a nice classic or a nice lowrider, whatever you decide that car to be...You always seem to build nice ass cars!!! You're a true rider Rich and I always thought you were, and still think you are, Luxurious or not...
> *


:yes: Keepin it TRADITIONAL :0 

Car looks shiney even dirty and with no light :0 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Nov 21 2008, 10:08 AM~12220082
> *:yes: Keepin it TRADITIONAL :0
> 
> Car looks shiney even dirty and with no light :0 :wow: :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

whats new with the 67


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 1 2008, 08:54 AM~12301277
> *whats new with the 67
> *


WAITNG ON ROOF RAIL SEALS ....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: U SHOULD USE HOOD MONKEYS INSTEAD...THEY ARE FAR COOLER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PICKING IT UP ON TUESDAY ....DROPPING THE LTD OFF 
PICS TOMMARROW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

RE-ASSEMBLY BEGINS


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lookin good Queso


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

LOKKS DAMN GOOD RICH!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

did you leave the creat motor the same or did you add chrome along the way?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2008, 12:10 PM~12380173
> *did you leave the creat motor the same or did you add chrome along the way?
> *


I DRESSED THE CRATE MOTOR STOCK ....LIKE THE ORIGINAL 327 ...AS FOR CHROME ....THERES NONE :biggrin: OG PUMPKIN MOTOR


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

paint looks real clean....i cant wait to spray mine


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

looks good rich :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

good shit mr queso :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice Richard...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Lookin' good!
67's are my favorite year Impala.
Can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 9 2008, 08:35 PM~12385294
> *Lookin' good!
> 67's are my favorite year Impala.
> Can't wait to see it complete.
> *


me too........................ :biggrin: 


Thanks for all the good words everyone


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

damn dick thats a great color


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

What part of VA is the hood


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Dec 10 2008, 03:40 AM~12387320
> *What part of VA is the hood
> *


mark at sinclairs ......i get most of my new and used stuff from him


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 9 2008, 10:59 PM~12386638
> *damn dick thats a great color
> *


ya think?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 9 2008, 04:43 PM~12381911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  COMING TOGETHER REAL NICE RICHIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

67 is looking real nice Dcheeze....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HOPEFULLEY PICKING IT UP TOMMARROW OR WEDSDAY ....THEY ACCIDENTLY CHIPPED THE PAINT WHEN INSTALLING THE PASSENGER SIDE EYEBROW ....GLAD I MADE THEM DO IT ....


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats good pimpin, you still dont know where i can find a hood at, check my A-arms out


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@Dec 15 2008, 01:18 PM~12436013
> *Whats good pimpin, you still dont know where i can find a hood at, check my A-arms out
> *


I TREID THE GUY I THOUGHT BUT HE SOLD THE ONE HE HAD


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 9 2008, 04:43 PM~12381911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Dec 16 2008, 05:08 PM~12449067
> *NICE
> *


THANKS ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 9 2008, 07:43 PM~12381911
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 15 2008, 03:28 PM~12436629
> *I TREID THE GUY I THOUGHT BUT HE SOLD THE ONE HE HAD
> *


Oh well keep an eye for my me bro....cause i cant do no body work until i get a hood.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 RICH WILL MAKE YOU ONE BY HAND IF NEED BE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 17 2008, 03:03 PM~12457679
> *:0 RICH WILL MAKE YOU ONE BY HAND IF NEED BE
> *


UMMMMMMM NO :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOT IT TODAY .....GOTTA WAIT 30 DAYS THEN IT GOES BACK FOR THE FINAL BUFF ....THEN THE REST OF THE TRIMS GET INSTALLED ...AFTER THAT TO UPOLSTERY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PCHOP DROP


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 GRAB YA DICK IF YA LOVE HIP HAHHHP!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 19 2008, 03:33 PM~12477661
> *GOT IT TODAY .....GOTTA WAIT 30 DAYS THEN IT GOES BACK FOR THE FINAL BUFF ....THEN THE REST OF THE TRIMS GET INSTALLED ...AFTER THAT TO UPOLSTERY
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but the rims :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: he messed up

















































he bought 33's but lost them in a knife fight


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 19 2008, 09:29 PM~12480901
> *looks good but the rims :dunno:
> *


there my winter wheels :cheesy: 






























































































































i was gonna put the stocks on it ...but...one of the fronts was worn out on the inside ....its one of the discontinued hercuules 175/70-14's .....i have an extra ....just got to get my ass down to calderons to have it shaved so it matches the rest .....i am not in any rush ....still gotta wait 30 days fopr the buff and final reassemble ..... I will worry about it then 
this is the look i will be going for .....nice and og


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 19 2008, 11:28 PM~12481281
> *there my winter wheels  :cheesy:
> i was gonna put the stocks on it ...but...one of the fronts was worn out on the inside ....its one of the discontinued hercuules 175/70-14's .....i have an extra ....just got to get my ass down to calderons to have it shaved so it matches the rest .....i am not in any rush ....still gotta wait 30 days fopr the buff and final reassemble ..... I will worry about it then
> this is the look i will be going for .....nice and og
> ...


that og look looks good maybe paint the black to blue on the rims


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 19 2008, 11:58 PM~12481741
> *that og look looks good maybe paint the black to blue on the rims
> *


 good idea


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Sweet !

Looks good man....Did you have him shoot the skirts too ?


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 19 2008, 04:50 PM~12478240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 20 2008, 05:22 AM~12482138
> *Sweet !
> 
> Looks good man....Did you have him shoot the skirts too ?
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 19 2008, 05:33 PM~12477661
> *GOT IT TODAY .....GOTTA WAIT 30 DAYS THEN IT GOES BACK FOR THE FINAL BUFF ....THEN THE REST OF THE TRIMS GET INSTALLED ...AFTER THAT TO UPOLSTERY
> 
> 
> ...


damn Rich, you are gonna donk up that 67??? :0 :biggrin: Now don't get mad bro, I'm just fucking with ya...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

but seriously though, the 67 looks real nice Rich...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUNCRAZY_@Jul 9 2006, 05:33 AM~5740343
> *thats real nice.good ass find.
> *


x2 i wish i came across a deal like that


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 20 2008, 08:20 PM~12486179
> *damn Rich, you are gonna donk up that 67??? :0  :biggrin: Now don't get mad bro, I'm just fucking with ya...   :biggrin:
> *


nah gonna get some sirens , cross bars caps , gansta whites and air bags :uh: and swapping the 350 and automatic trans for a 235 and 3 spd on the column :biggrin: and i dont wanna be able to drive on the freeway :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 21 2008, 12:20 AM~12486724
> *nah gonna get some  sirens , cross bars caps , gansta whites and air bags :uh: and swapping the 350  and automatic trans for a 235 and 3 spd on the column :biggrin: and i dont wanna be able to drive on the freeway  :uh:
> *


who the hell would do that??? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 20 2008, 09:40 PM~12486888
> *who the hell would do that??? :biggrin:
> *


not me ......i would not even waste my time doing that to a pre 54 chevy ...i would make m a hot rod ...like my dads 1939 buick...chopped top , big v8 ,flamed paint job


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 20 2008, 10:20 PM~12486724
> *nah gonna get some  sirens , cross bars caps , gansta whites and air bags :uh: and swapping the 350  and automatic trans for a 235 and 3 spd on the column :biggrin: and i dont wanna be able to drive on the freeway  :uh:
> *


Ouch !!!

Man your really hate'n on someone, aren't ya ?!?!

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Dec 21 2008, 07:12 AM~12488821
> *Ouch !!!
> 
> Man your really hate'n on someone, aren't ya ?!?!
> ...


nah ...just fuckin around :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 21 2008, 12:54 AM~12486988
> *not me ......i would not even waste my time doing that to a pre 54 chevy ...i would make m a hot rod ...like my dads 1939 buick...chopped top , big v8 ,flamed paint job
> *


 :0


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 21 2008, 09:10 AM~12489043
> *nah ...just fuckin around  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


once a hater always a hater
































fuckin hater


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Dec 21 2008, 01:07 PM~12489292
> *once a hater always a hater
> fuckin hater
> *


:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Dec 21 2008, 09:07 AM~12489292
> *once a hater always a hater
> 
> 
> ...


takes one to know one ........hater :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

merry x-mas to the deans family


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 21 2008, 09:10 AM~12489043
> *nah ...just fuckin around  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: youre going for that 2-tone scraper with the logo paint look again arent u?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 20 2008, 10:20 PM~12486724
> * and 3 spd on the column :biggrin: and i dont wanna be able to drive on the freeway  :uh:
> *


You got a problem with that ???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Dec 28 2008, 10:12 PM~12548936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT ...BUT YOU DO :biggrin: ....THATS WHY YOUR SWITCHING TO A 700R4


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR NO PROGRESS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 30 2008, 01:42 PM~12560454
> *TTT FOR NO PROGRESS
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 30 2008, 10:52 AM~12560557
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


CANT DO ANYTHING FOR 17 MORE DAYS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 30 2008, 02:03 PM~12560650
> *CANT DO ANYTHING FOR 17 MORE DAYS
> *


Y IS THAT WHEN U GET A JOB :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 30 2008, 11:06 AM~12560685
> *Y IS THAT WHEN U GET A JOB :cheesy:
> *


I got a job :uh: ....just waitng to take it back to be buffed out  ....then i can finish reassembling


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

put the stocks back on ....i likes it mo betta :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 31 2008, 02:26 PM~12570238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U REALLY LUV THAT CAR DON'T YA......... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 31 2008, 11:27 AM~12570246
> *U REALLY LUV THAT CAR DON'T YA......... :thumbsup:
> *


ONE OF MY DREAM CARS :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 31 2008, 01:24 PM~12570607
> *ONE OF MY DREAM CARS  :biggrin:
> *


looks good rich lower it alittle do u still have to put on the side trim


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 31 2008, 08:37 PM~12574489
> *looks good rich lower it alittle do u still have to put on the side trim
> *


SIDE TRIM AND TRUNK TRIM...... GOT ABOUT 7 OUT OF 11 PIECES ALREADY ( THE STUFF THAT JUST NEEDED POLISHING ) THE OTHER 4 NEED SOME SMALL REPAIR ( DINGS) ALONG WITH THE TRUNK TRIM ...SHOULD HAVE THOSE IN 2 WEEKS 

AS FOR LOWERING IT ...NOT FOR NOW I HAVE AREADY RIPPED THE PAN OPEN ONCE AT THIS HEIGHT ...DONT WANT TO MAKE THE CHANCES OF THAT HAPPENING EVEN WORSE ...MAYBE NEXT YEAR I WILL DO A DISC BRAKE CONVERSION AND A AIR RIDE TECH TUBLULAR A-ARM AND AIR SHOCKWAVE KIT FOR THE FRONT ...THE BACKS ALREADY GOT AIR SHOCKS ND A SOON TO BE INSTALLED COMPRESSOR 

MY CORNER LIGHTS WILL BE HERE NEXT WEEK SOMETIME ...THEN 15 MORE DAYS IT GOES BACK TO GET THE FINAL BUFF AND I CAN FINNALLY FINISH THE EXTERIOR ASSEMBLY ...IF ALL GOES RIGHT I WILL HAVE THE 20'S SOLD AND I WILL GET MY INTERIOR GOING IF NOT GOTTA WAIT TILL I GET MY TAX REFUND FOR THE INTEREIOR


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Happy New Year 2009 Richard...All the best to you and your family man!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 31 2008, 02:26 PM~12570238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking hella nice Rich!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Dec 31 2008, 11:09 PM~12575199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 31 2008, 12:18 PM~12570197
> *put the stocks back on ....i likes it mo betta  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


do you drink odwalla??

car is looking clene


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 31 2008, 11:57 PM~12575157
> * ...MAYBE NEXT YEAR I WILL DO A DISC BRAKE CONVERSION AND A AIR RIDE TECH TUBLULAR A-ARM AND AIR SHOCKWAVE KIT FOR THE FRONT ...
> *



No way....I thought "bags were for ****"....

No matter if its ART.....

STILL BAGS !!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :0 paper or plastic????


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 19 2008, 03:33 PM~12477661
> *GOT IT TODAY .....GOTTA WAIT 30 DAYS THEN IT GOES BACK FOR THE FINAL BUFF ....THEN THE REST OF THE TRIMS GET INSTALLED ...AFTER THAT TO UPOLSTERY
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I LIKE LOWRODS FAST BUT PUT SON 13S ON IT AND GO CRUSIN.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 1 2009, 03:50 PM~12577983
> *No way....I thought "bags were for ****"....
> 
> No matter if its ART.....
> ...


WAT IF HE USES AIR SHOCKS ALL AROUND NO *** THERE. :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 1 2009, 08:40 PM~12580902
> *NICE I LIKE LOWRODS FAST BUT PUT SON 13S ON IT AND GO CRUSIN.
> *


14's .....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 2 2009, 01:50 PM~12585395
> *14's .....
> *


x12312351251 finally someone with some class


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 1 2009, 02:50 PM~12577983
> *No way....I thought "bags were for ****"....
> 
> No matter if its ART.....
> ...


yeah whatever ....just install them for me :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 3 2009, 12:06 AM~12591072
> *yeah whatever ....just install them for me  :biggrin:
> *


No problem..AND YOU KNOW I'LL DO A PIMP JOB TOO !!!
-
-
Even these guys think so..... :uh: (sorry for the jack...just found some old-school pics :biggrin: )
-
-


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 5 2009, 04:38 AM~12609346
> *No problem..AND YOU KNOW I'LL DO A PIMP JOB TOO !!!
> -
> -
> ...


damm look how much hair i had


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 1 2009, 02:57 AM~12575157
> *SIDE TRIM AND TRUNK TRIM...... GOT ABOUT 7 OUT OF 11 PIECES ALREADY ( THE STUFF THAT JUST NEEDED POLISHING ) THE OTHER 4 NEED SOME SMALL REPAIR ( DINGS)  ALONG WITH THE TRUNK TRIM ...SHOULD HAVE THOSE IN 2 WEEKS
> 
> AS FOR LOWERING IT ...NOT FOR NOW I HAVE AREADY RIPPED THE PAN OPEN ONCE AT THIS HEIGHT ...DONT WANT TO MAKE THE CHANCES OF THAT HAPPENING EVEN WORSE ...MAYBE NEXT YEAR I WILL DO A DISC BRAKE CONVERSION AND A AIR RIDE TECH TUBLULAR A-ARM AND AIR SHOCKWAVE KIT FOR THE FRONT ...THE BACKS ALREADY GOT AIR SHOCKS ND A SOON TO BE INSTALLED COMPRESSOR
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 5 2009, 09:26 AM~12610060
> *damm look how much hair i had
> *


I remember....

When I first met you, you had long ass hair tied back.....

I have sooo many old pics...only thing my scanner sucks do it would take me days to scan them all.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 6 2009, 06:54 AM~12620441
> *I remember....
> 
> When I first met you, you had long ass hair tied back.....
> ...


stop making excuses and scan them :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 5 2009, 05:38 AM~12609346
> *No problem..AND YOU KNOW I'LL DO A PIMP JOB TOO !!!
> -
> -
> ...


 :0 DAMN 1993 SEEMS LIKE IT WAS 16 YEARS AGO ALREADY


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

More hair...












Old skool chop-saw and blue Samurai still around.... :biggrin: 


Gold & Green Samurais, Milwaukee drill Cheese is using, car-club and hair.....LONG GONE !!! :0 


Three wheeling like MAD down the 101 freeway...PRICELESS !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 6 2009, 08:44 PM~12628162
> *More hair...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 6 2009, 09:44 PM~12628162
> *More hair...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn everyone got the mile-high antennas off their houses???


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 7 2009, 07:29 AM~12630918
> *:0 damn everyone got the mile-high antennas off their houses???
> *


Yeap thats my folks house...they still got the same old TV antenna and the same local 15 stations...that reminds me...they need a digital converter box... :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 15 2009, 09:21 AM~12712601
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 5 2009, 04:38 AM~12609346
> *No problem..AND YOU KNOW I'LL DO A PIMP JOB TOO !!!
> -
> -
> ...


nice build ,car came out really nice, i see joe once in awhile in tracy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 20 2009, 11:19 PM~12768605
> *nice build ,car came out really nice,  i see joe once in awhile in tracy
> *


joe aient changed at all


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt for no updates .........till tommarrow


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

tttttttttttttittttttttttts


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOT HE HEADLIGHT BEZEDLS AND CAPRICE LIGHTS ON TODAY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 21 2009, 09:03 AM~12769892
> *joe aient changed at all
> *


Ya he has...he a pot head now, and doesn't have the "fenders" in his hair anymore :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 3 2009, 04:11 PM~12895667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...did that car always have bumper guards ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Feb 5 2009, 06:40 AM~12913027
> *Ya he has...he a pot head now, and doesn't have the "fenders" in his hair anymore :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Nice...did that car always have bumper guards ?
> *


FRONTS ....I RECENLTY GOT THE REARS :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD QUESO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 5 2009, 04:52 PM~12918335
> *LOOKING GOOD QUESO :biggrin:
> *


thanks Ed


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2009, 10:16 PM~12922399
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2009, 11:16 PM~12922412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2009, 10:18 PM~12922428
> *:0
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DROPPED OFF THE IMP AT THE BODY SHOP FOR THE FINAL BUFF ....CANT WAIT TO INSTALL THE REST OF THE TRIM ...STAY TUNED FOR PICTURES


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 yessss


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

67 looks good


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

its gonna take some time...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 24 2009, 07:15 AM~13095758
> *its gonna take some time...
> *


TO WHAT?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST+Jan 5 2009, 07:38 AM~12609346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN RICH U HAD A WIG


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2009, 09:16 AM~13096203
> *TO WHAT?
> *


 :uh: reply to that post


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE BUFF IS DONE ....TRIMS GOING ON TOMMARROW


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2009, 03:15 PM~13097974
> *THE BUFF IS DONE ....TRIMS GOING ON TOMMARROW
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT RICH! Hey, are you sure this car doesn't belong to Notorious67 aka OGCADDY aka Notorious76 aka Tattoo67 aka Tattoo76?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2009, 11:27 AM~13098095
> *LOOKS GREAT RICH!  Hey, are you sure this car doesn't belong to Notorious67 aka OGCADDY aka Notorious76 aka Tattoo67 aka Tattoo76?
> 
> 
> ...


HUH :uh:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2009, 11:15 AM~13097974
> *THE BUFF IS DONE ....TRIMS GOING ON TOMMARROW
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 24 2009, 01:39 PM~13099103
> *looks sweet rich
> *


THANKS PAUL .... :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2009, 01:15 PM~13097974
> *THE BUFF IS DONE ....TRIMS GOING ON TOMMARROW
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 3 2009, 05:11 PM~12895667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin that color homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice Rich!!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2009, 11:15 AM~13097974
> *THE BUFF IS DONE ....TRIMS GOING ON TOMMARROW
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO ...  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 26 2009, 09:55 PM~13124918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GENTLEMEN


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Looking good bro. Those bumper guards are sweet.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKING VERY NICE THEIR QUESO :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

ya queso bueno cabrona!!!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2009, 12:15 PM~13097974
> *THE BUFF IS DONE ....TRIMS GOING ON TOMMARROW
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin bad a$$ USO. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

got alot done this morning on the impala.....went to Johns shop ( REIN4ST ) HE INSTALLED THE ANTI THEFT STEERING WHEEL AND MOONEYES TACH WHILE I DID THE SIDE MOLDINGS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THE BODY SHOP FILLED IN TWO OF THE HOLES IN THE REARQUARTER PANEL FOR THE TRIM....JOHN WAS KINDA ENOUGHT TO DRILL THEM OUT ....I WAS TOO NERVIOUS 
































NOTHING LIKE DRILLING INTO BRAND NEW PAINT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my baby boy james helping out


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:    AWESOME!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

love this build 
are thoes tachs hard to instal??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 7 2009, 06:20 PM~13212278
> *love this build
> are thoes tachs hard to instal??
> *


thanks and no :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :uh:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn cheese. tha car looks clean as hell. i don t bame you bout drilling those holes hno: 


nice steering wheel :biggrin: i got the same 1. not sure if im gonna use it or not. but it looks nice in the ride. just might do it.

 how much are those anti theft systems and how far did it push the wheel oout?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 8 2009, 10:43 AM~13216456
> *:thumbsup:  damn cheese. tha car looks clean as hell.  i don t bame you bout drilling those holes  hno:
> nice steering wheel  :biggrin:  i got the same 1.  not sure if im gonna use it or not. but it looks nice in the ride. just might do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gil ....as for the security system it make i come out a total of 2.75 inch more  ...i not really feeling it ...i am gonna try to restore my og wheel or get a new ( if i can find one ) ...so its temporary ....as for price its 139.00+ the wheel and adapter


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

wheel wells will be painted wedsday


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2009, 08:59 PM~13254439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


swweeett


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 8 2009, 10:20 PM~13220728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fucking nice cheese see you friday bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 11 2009, 11:57 PM~13256981
> *fucking nice cheese see you friday bro  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS EVAN ..SEE U THEN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

OOOOH, Looking good!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Mar 17 2009, 05:04 AM~13302876
> *OOOOH, Looking good!!!!!
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

THE BADDEST 67 IN THE WORLD.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 17 2009, 07:29 AM~13303663
> *THE BADDEST 67 IN THE WORLD.
> *


uh no


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 car looking REAL nice rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2009, 07:59 PM~13254439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2009, 10:51 PM~13310660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but there's still something missing................. a UCE plaque  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Mar 18 2009, 01:32 AM~13313147
> *but there's still something missing................. a UCE plaque   :biggrin:
> *


ITS IN THE WORKS YOU KNOW THAT YOU MAKE THE CALL .......STILL GOT A FEW MORE MONTHS AND A FEW MORE EVENTS BEFORE IT CAN HAPPEN FROM WHAT I HEAR .....NOT TO METION NEW INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2009, 09:08 PM~13254608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS CAR!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2009, 08:51 PM~13310660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shizznet, that looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2009, 11:33 AM~13303684
> *uh no
> *


 :uh: 

At least that's what I think.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2009, 12:31 PM~13316760
> *:uh:
> 
> At least that's what I think.
> *


I appreciate it brotha :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

little n.o.s. action via ebay ...will try to get these on tommarrow


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2009, 08:11 AM~13314082
> *ITS IN THE WORKS YOU KNOW THAT YOU MAKE THE CALL  .......STILL GOT A FEW MORE MONTHS AND A FEW MORE EVENTS BEFORE IT CAN HAPPEN FROM WHAT I HEAR .....NOT TO METION NEW INTERIOR  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2009, 11:40 PM~13320845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool pic with your son...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

looking real good rich.

damn bro. doing big things this year :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q56/SHODGES69/RANDOM%20PICS
[img]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q56/SHODGES69/RANDOM%20PICS/8120Specificity.jpg


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

o'rly


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

here is a pic I took of the 67 at the Lux/Duke bbq last sunday Rich...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13534586
> *here is a pic I took of the 67 at the Lux/Duke bbq last sunday Rich...
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic dave :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Im going to be needing some plugs for my pumps soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2009, 09:46 PM~13534586
> *here is a pic I took of the 67 at the Lux/Duke bbq last sunday Rich...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Impala right there!! Good job Rich!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 17 2009, 07:23 AM~13604717
> *Nice Impala right there!!  Good job Rich!!
> *


THANKS JOHN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

So So clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 11:06 AM~13703161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 where da 26s?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 27 2009, 11:35 AM~13704070
> *:0 where da 26s?
> *


 :uh: uh no


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 10:48 PM~13711935
> *:uh: uh no
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck that no 26'' :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

BAHAHAHAH IM NOT








32S WOULD BE MUCH BETTER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo+Apr 27 2009, 09:50 PM~13711956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NO


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

13"S?????????????


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13840788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: YES SIR RICH 13'S :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13840788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13840788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres your skirts looks good


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13840788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 01:06 PM~13703161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes perty :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo+May 9 2009, 10:52 PM~13841218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ....its getting there


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 11 2009, 03:07 PM~13854366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy: nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 11 2009, 06:07 PM~13854366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: beautiful!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 11 2009, 03:07 PM~13854366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 11 2009, 04:07 PM~13854366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 11 2009, 05:07 PM~13854366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@May 11 2009, 07:40 PM~13857847
> *NICE....
> *


Trying to keep up with you ..........not.......LOL
I got a long way to go!!!!!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 16 2009, 01:14 PM~13905736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i knew this was gona happen :roflmao: 

you cant keep shit stock rich. :0 



























































































































































































because this shit looks too sick on spokes :biggrin:




:thumbsup: when does it get lifted?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 17 2009, 07:16 AM~13911082
> *i knew this was gona happen :roflmao:
> 
> you cant keep shit stock rich.  :0
> ...


Maybe next year on the lifts ...........................


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 16 2009, 12:14 PM~13905736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....get out there and sweep that parking lot !!


You going to 'Windward' ??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@May 19 2009, 06:12 PM~13939839
> *....get out there and sweep that parking lot !!
> You going to 'Windward' ??
> 
> *


sweep the lot ....yeah right ...i got a punk teenager working there for that :0 .....as for "windward " not goin.......I am going to a show in sacramento on sunday ...leaving saturday ...staying the night...gonna have to be the next trip ...Joeys b-day camping weekend maybe ...........


got a question man .........wanna loan me your trailer :tongue: 
let me know there Mr Olivera :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

came along way


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2009, 10:32 PM~13942467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of many! Keep doing your thing Rich


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13840788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All you need is juice now.......... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layne21_@May 20 2009, 07:46 AM~13945484
> *All you need is juice now.......... :biggrin:
> *


maybe next summer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 20 2009, 12:32 AM~13942467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> came along way
> 
> :worship: SHE SURE IS PRETTY RICHY RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

future rider of the 7


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14032928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To the top


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 19 2009, 09:32 PM~13942467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 29 2009, 10:17 PM~14336948
> *:thumbsup: looks good!
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

man that 67 is niiiiiice


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 16 2009, 12:14 PM~13905736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I haven't seen these Pics before....NICE!!

You have some cool cars Rich, but this one is my favorite of your collection...Great Job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 30 2009, 07:39 AM~14339298
> *THANKS MAN
> *


  My first impala was a 67. It was the same color combo when I bought it.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S+Jul 1 2009, 01:18 PM~14353690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to that one Nate ?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 2 2009, 10:01 AM~14362525
> *what happened to that one Nate ?
> *











I sold it in 2003 so I could buy some 24s for my truck :twak:








But back then you could find 67 verts for like $5k. now all the prices went up.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 2 2009, 07:47 PM~14367139
> *
> I sold it in 2003 so I could buy some 24s for my truck :twak:
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 2 2009, 06:47 PM~14367139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope your kidding  :uh:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

67s UP


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 3 2009, 07:12 AM~14371341
> *i hope your kidding    :uh:
> *


 :nosad: :tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jul 8 2009, 11:16 PM~14420457
> *:nosad:  :tears:
> *


BAD MOVE THERE CAPTIAN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 20 2009, 01:32 AM~13942467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2009, 11:06 AM~13703161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car bro looks good,I just got a 67 caprice hopefully it will look like that one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elias_@Jul 16 2009, 06:44 PM~14497904
> *bad ass car bro looks good,I just got a 67 caprice hopefully it will look like that one day.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTTITS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:uh: :0


> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 26 2009, 05:58 PM~14588170
> *TTTITS
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

whurr da deeez at yoes??? :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2009, 11:32 AM~14628313
> *whurr da deeez at yoes??? :uh:
> *


NOT GOING BACK ON ....I LIKE MY OIL PAN TO MUCH


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 30 2009, 02:58 PM~14629937
> *NOT GOING BACK ON ....I LIKE MY OIL PAN TO MUCH
> *


 :angry: you cant ride stock 14z without smashing it? damn that blooows


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 30 2009, 02:42 PM~14630430
> *:angry: you cant ride stock 14z without smashing it? damn that blooows
> *


THATS THE PLAN FOR NOW ....I DO HAVE 175/70-14 ON THE STCOKS THOUGH ....THERE 2 INCHES SHORTER THEN THE STOCK TIRES


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14367139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:banghead: :buttkick: :tears: that shit was nice too


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 30 2009, 03:58 PM~14629937
> *NOT GOING BACK ON ....I LIKE MY OIL PAN TO MUCH
> *



you can solve that problem easily with the help from a pump  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 7 2009, 03:11 AM~14700594
> *you can solve that problem easily with the help from a pump   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :yes:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 29 2009, 01:02 AM~14032928
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Rescued from page 7


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2009, 11:42 AM~14579414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD RICH!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

1967 ROLL CALL


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

at the body shop for a few touch ups .....


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2009, 12:08 PM~15175345
> *at the body shop for a few touch ups .....
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Wow!!! Looking real nice brother


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Got to go pick here up .... Been sick with phuenomia so havnt been able to go


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GONNA PICK HER UP TODAY ....CANT WAIT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

put some correct size tires on the stocks...had 175/70-14 buffed outs ont there ....put on some 195/75-14's .....whasnt felling how big they looked and how small the white wall was ....took them to be shaved out .... I like it alot more .....rides good and the engine doesnt wind out on the freeway sorry for the shitty camera phone pictures


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 5 2009, 11:26 PM~15578921
> *put some correct size tires on the stocks...had 175/70-14 buffed outs ont there ....put on some 195/75-14's  .....whasnt felling how big they looked and how small the white wall was ....took them to be shaved out .... I like it alot more .....rides good and the engine doesnt wind out on the freeway sorry for the shitty camera phone pictures
> 
> 
> ...


   U COULD GET SOME GOOD COIN FOR IT NOW


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

Clean 67 :biggrin: Any other plans for it?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DropTop_@Nov 22 2009, 01:08 PM~15745512
> *Clean 67  :biggrin:  Any other plans for it?
> *


Gotta rebuild the front end .... And do an interior .... All by next show season


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

BUMP FOR JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 5 2009, 11:26 PM~15578921
> *put some correct size tires on the stocks...had 175/70-14 buffed outs ont there ....put on some 195/75-14's  .....whasnt felling how big they looked and how small the white wall was ....took them to be shaved out .... I like it alot more .....rides good and the engine doesnt wind out on the freeway sorry for the shitty camera phone pictures
> 
> 
> ...













I NEED ONE OF THESE!! :biggrin:


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 22 2009, 09:56 PM~15750166
> *Gotta rebuild the front end .... And do an interior .... All by next show season
> *


Niceee :biggrin: Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PIC FROM A SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 wow she really turned out nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 8 2009, 11:57 PM~15921792
> *:0 wow she really turned out nice
> *


THANKS ....STILL NOT DONE THOUGH ....STACKING CHIPS FOR A NEW INTERIOR


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

hats going on Richard


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 22 2009, 10:56 AM~16058206
> *hats going on Richard
> *


NO MUCH DAVE .....JUST TRYING TO GET IT DONE LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 8 2009, 11:48 PM~15921396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Rich....right-click and save....she's f*ckin clean! I gotta get me some skirts....shit I might have to whip out my hubcaps too...hmm.

She looks real good though!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jul 2 2009, 07:47 PM~14367139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey Nate do u remember what engine had in it .b-cuz i thk hve it know :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 7 2010, 01:19 AM~16210953
> *PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Uce! But would look even better wit a plaque in the window.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2010, 11:19 PM~16210953
> *PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...



"What...you think your all bad now ??" :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jan 7 2010, 12:50 AM~16211665
> *Looks good Uce! But would look even better wit a plaque in the window.
> *


Against company rules ??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK+Jan 6 2010, 11:50 PM~16211665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT AGAINST THE RULES .....CAR NEED INTERIOR BEFORE ITS PLAQUE WORTHY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:ninja: DON'T FUCK WITHA NINJA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 22 2009, 06:32 PM~16060697
> *NO MUCH DAVE .....JUST TRYING TO GET IT DONE LIKE ALWAYS
> *


are you gonna put some wires on it and juice it or just keep it stock on this one?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 7 2010, 03:38 PM~16217154
> *are you gonna put some wires on it and juice it or just keep it stock on this one?
> *


stock


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2010, 11:19 PM~16210953
> *PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...


looks good uso


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 7 2010, 06:48 PM~16217282
> *stock
> *


nice but what happened to the guy that felt wires and hydros was the way to roll in a lowrider car club??? :biggrin: 

I still like the stock look btw Rich...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 7 2010, 04:23 PM~16217663
> *nice but what happened to the guy that felt wires and hydros was the way to roll in a lowrider car club??? :biggrin:
> 
> I still like the stock look btw Rich...
> *


I STILL THINK THAT WAY ...BUT STOCK IS STOCK  ......HUB CAPS, AIR BAGS AND GANSTER WHITES ARE A DIFFERENT STORY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 11 2010, 01:34 PM~16254749
> *I STILL THINK THAT WAY ...BUT STOCK IS STOCK   ......HUB CAPS, AIR BAGS AND GANSTER WHITES ARE A DIFFERENT STORY
> *


damn that was me and my 40 bomba back then along with a shit load of bombs I have seen in Vegas this year... :tears: But my 48 will be another story :biggrin: ...Are you going to keep the cadillac?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2010, 12:09 PM~16255668
> *damn that was me and my 40 bomba back then along with a shit load of bombs I have seen in Vegas this year... :tears:  But my 48 will be another story :biggrin: ...Are you going to keep the cadillac?
> *


NOT MY STYLE  :cheesy: 
YEAH CADDYS STAYING ....GONNA PANEL UP THE TRUNK AND CHROME THE FRT END FOR THIS SEASON :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 11 2010, 04:09 PM~16256251
> *NOT MY STYLE  :cheesy:
> YEAH CADDYS STAYING ....GONNA PANEL UP THE TRUNK AND CHROME THE FRT END FOR THIS SEASON  :wow:
> *


nice Rich...The caddy and the 67 looks great man...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2010, 02:46 PM~16257154
> *nice Rich...The caddy and the 67 looks great man...
> *


THANKS DAVE


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Chrome huh ??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 11 2010, 05:01 PM~16258634
> *Chrome huh ??
> *


That's what I am thinkin :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 11 2010, 11:46 PM~16262289
> *That's what I am thinkin :wow:
> *



aww shit its over now rich you know damn well thats how it starts :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 15 2010, 01:10 AM~16296945
> *aww shit its over now rich you know damn well thats how it starts :biggrin:
> *


full blown show car? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2010, 06:59 AM~16299118
> *full blown show car? :biggrin:
> *


NEVER .... JUST A DRIVER/STREET CAR


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 15 2010, 12:18 PM~16300109
> *NEVER .... JUST A DRIVER/STREET CAR
> *


still going to be hawwwwwwtttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 7 2010, 05:23 PM~16217663
> *nice but what happened to the guy that felt wires and hydros was the way to roll in a lowrider car club??? :biggrin:
> 
> I still like the stock look btw Rich...
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laylo67_@Jan 2 2010, 07:19 PM~16165090
> *hey Nate do u remember what engine had in it .b-cuz i thk hve it know :biggrin:
> *


 :0 It had a stock 283. Damn i miss that car


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 15 2010, 10:45 AM~16300843
> *still going to be hawwwwwwtttttttt :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DAVE :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

going for interior in two week .......


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2010, 12:43 PM~16461394
> *going for interior in two week .......
> *


Same pattern, or change it up?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 30 2010, 01:31 PM~16461641
> *Same pattern, or change it up?
> *


OG PATTERN ....WITH THE CLOTH INSERTS


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2010, 01:40 PM~16461699
> *OG PATTERN ....WITH THE CLOTH INSERTS
> *


 :thumbsup: I like them with the cloth inserts


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 30 2010, 01:58 PM~16461797
> *:thumbsup: I like them with the cloth inserts
> *


ME TO :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2010, 02:40 PM~16461699
> *OG PATTERN ....WITH THE CLOTH INSERTS
> *




cars inc????????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 30 2010, 09:21 PM~16464664
> *cars inc????????
> *


I wish ....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 30 2010, 12:43 PM~16461394
> *going for interior in two week .......
> *


THE PROCESS BEGINS ....UPOLSTERY GUY CAME AND STARTED GRABBING MY INTERIOR


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2010, 11:19 PM~16210953
> *PUT THE 67 IN THE SHOP ON DISPLAY
> 
> 
> ...








:0 :0 :0 looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Feb 20 2010, 11:44 PM~16675783
> *:0  :0  :0  looks good  homie  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Uso :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2010, 09:22 PM~16673214
> *THE PROCESS BEGINS ....UPOLSTERY GUY CAME AND STARTED GRABBING MY INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


good shit Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2010, 10:22 PM~16673214
> *THE PROCESS BEGINS ....UPOLSTERY GUY CAME AND STARTED GRABBING MY INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


GOODIES SPEED SHOP, GOT THAT GOOD SHIT.


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

looks good bro whos doing the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Feb 25 2010, 07:33 AM~16720912
> *looks good bro whos doing the interior :thumbsup:
> *


A&s custom upolstery ....guy named Tony


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:54 AM~16722562
> *
> *


WHATS UP BRUDDA :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

sup rich? looking real good brother


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 25 2010, 09:43 AM~16720977
> *A&s custom upolstery ....guy named Tony
> *


cool cant wait 2 see some pics of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Feb 26 2010, 01:03 PM~16734725
> *cool cant wait 2 see some pics of it.  :thumbsup:
> *


ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

morning bump


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

hopefully plaque ready by the end of next week :nicoderm:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2010, 02:09 AM~16857564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2010, 01:09 AM~16857564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro i cant wait for my turn looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 10 2010, 11:09 PM~16857564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:around:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 10 2010, 11:09 PM~16857564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LITTLE SNEAK PEAK


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 04:10 PM~16898347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE PICS :wow:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

looking good richard


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 16 2010, 03:20 PM~16909129
> *looking good richard
> *


THANK YOU ALFRED :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few pics of the interior ....still waiting on new belts , dome light covers , floor mats , pedal rubbers ....

want to send a thanks to ez for getting the seat buttons :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> LOVIN THE WOOD WHULL....GRANT?? :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 20 2010, 04:14 PM~16946599
> *few pics of the interior ....still waiting on new belts , dome light covers , floor mats ,  pedal rubbers ....
> 
> want to send a thanks to ez for getting the seat buttons  :biggrin:
> ...



damnnn looks like plaque time


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > LOVIN THE WOOD WHULL....GRANT?? :wow:
> 
> 
> Yeah grant relpica wheel .... Supposed to look like sport wheel that was offered back in the day ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2010, 03:29 PM~16946955
> *damnnn looks like plaque time
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Page 67


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 20 2010, 06:37 PM~16948132
> *Page 67
> *


Didn't realize that ....cool


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: who did the interior rich? looks good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 23 2010, 07:24 AM~16972108
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  who did the interior rich? looks good
> *


tony at custom auto upolstery on alamden ave :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

That interior is really nice there Rich, send me your leftovers with NO cheese please.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: dam carnal, i like the color of the car and the new interior is sweet!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Mar 23 2010, 10:41 AM~16974066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking very nice Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 24 2010, 06:48 AM~16984256
> *looking very nice Rich
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

looks good bro. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 PM~16998749
> *looks good bro.  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Thanks USO
:biggrin:
:wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 PM~16998749
> *looks good bro.  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Thanks USO
:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 PM~16998749
> *looks good bro.  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Thanks USO
:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

looks good Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 29 2010, 08:25 AM~17032497
> * looks good Rich
> *


THANKS BRIAN :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Man thats a beautiful car. I love those seats.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 1 2010, 03:15 PM~17068633
> *Man thats a beautiful car. I love those seats.
> *


thanks bro fpr the compliment


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 28 2010, 11:46 PM~17029922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a UCE plaque i see n the window......



















No but i can see into the future :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Apr 1 2010, 06:37 PM~17070525
> *is that a UCE plaque i see n the window......
> No but i can see into the future :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You know USO


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

see what you find when you in the off topics........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sjrider71_@Apr 2 2010, 08:30 PM~17081887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAA OLD SCHOOL RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Happy Easter


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Finally got some internet time....man those seats looks sick bro !!


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 04:10 PM~16898347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: tight


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: got that same steering wheel for the 68 :thumbsup: 






car looks tight rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 7 2010, 07:31 AM~17121835
> *:biggrin:  got that same steering wheel for the 68  :thumbsup:
> car looks tight rich
> *


thanks gilbert :biggrin:


----------



## SJTrackZ (Aug 25, 2004)

Love how clean this car has turned out!! You got quite a stable of nice rides!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJTrackZ_@Apr 8 2010, 05:56 AM~17132447
> *Love how clean this car has turned out!!  You got quite a stable of nice rides!!
> *


Thanks "D" .....I think it's about time for you to build another low low


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GONNA START THE FRONT END REBUILD TOMMARROW ....STAY TUNED FOR PICS :biggrin:


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

glad to see more and more 67's and 68's being built


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FRONT END GETTING BUILT RIGHT NOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

damn cheese this shit is supa tight :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

looking good rich............. :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

damn rich. slow down bro. :biggrin: 


j/k looks hella good. wat all the peices run ya? i need to do this to the 68


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 13 2010, 03:56 PM~17182421
> *  damn rich. slow down bro.  :biggrin:
> j/k looks hella good. wat all the peices run ya? i need to do this to the 68
> *


Slow down .......never the show season is here !!!! 

Parts ran about 800.00 for everything ....no Chinese bullshit


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*looking good rich...i need to change my front end too. it seems like the more i drive my ride, more stuff i have to do to it. in due time...the 67 is put on hold right now. i can't wait to see the 7 on the streets. keep up the good work UCE. ONE LOVE BIG RASTA*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MORE PICS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few more pics ......decided to slpap on the 14's from my blazer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real good rich


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

really clean car


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

you cutting it out???????? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 14 2010, 04:41 PM~17194269
> *you cutting it out???????? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Done for this season ......maybe next year. .....who knows


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 14 2010, 08:00 PM~17195961
> *Done for this season ......maybe next year. .....who knows
> *



im done for awhile also


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

car looks hella tight bro. u always do it right. no short cuts :thumbsup: 








but i think i like the car on the stocks better. just my .o2 clean as hell either way


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Looking really clean! Keep it up...don't cut it.  

Time to fab up a nice clean ass trunk now.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 15 2010, 03:14 PM~17203461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT.... :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

you bringing this to sf tomorrow uffin: uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

[/quote]

few pics from the ride downtown I did last night ( thanks Tisha)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

pictures from the low vintage show this weekeend


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 25 2010, 10:18 PM~17301622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta sho love for this one :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Well the 67 is my daily for now ....my honda got stolen on Tuesday morning (fuckin bastards ) I guesss I could have a worse daily :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2010, 10:42 PM~17337649
> *Well the 67 is my daily for now ....my honda got stolen on Tuesday morning (fuckin bastards ) I guesss I could have a worse daily  :biggrin:
> *



But you got it back now right. Time to rebuild it :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2010, 11:42 PM~17337649
> *Well the 67 is my daily for now ....my honda got stolen on Tuesday morning (fuckin bastards ) I guesss I could have a worse daily  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats some bullshit


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> :wow: :0 :boink: :boink:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

my buddy John made a custom mount to hang the plaque from the ceiling .....Thanks John


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

I've had 2 of these in the past..... Wish I had kept one of them! Looks real good Cheese!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@May 25 2010, 10:27 PM~17606653
> *I've had 2 of these in the past..... Wish I had kept one of them! Looks real good Cheese!
> *


THNAKS BRO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 25 2010, 10:18 PM~17606052
> *my buddy John made  a custom mount to hang the plaque from the ceiling .....Thanks John
> 
> 
> ...


So...you think your all bad now Rich ??
-
-
Pretty simple...took some left over 3" exhaust pipe, cut a strip out. Found that radius fits perfect over the factory interior trim...welded some tabs...drilled three holes (to catch three attachment points)...and vuuaalllaa...It's hung !!
-
-








-








-
The plaque was also drilled and tapped on the top-side..
-
Finding the center of the plaque...The "C" is not exactly center if you measure it....
-








-
Extra pics...WHAT A DIFFERENCE 10 YRS MADE ON THE FULL-SIZE CHEVY !!
-








-


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jun 3 2010, 11:02 PM~17692666
> *So...you think your all bad now Rich ??
> -
> -
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

Clean and simple :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

The last two are really nice pics .... So how was the Goodies show ?? Too busy, wish I could of made it ....

:angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 16 2010, 11:57 AM~17213427
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


ttt....think i am gonna have to clean her up and take a ride ....been to long


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 1 2010, 01:18 PM~18959560
> *ttt....think i am gonna have to clean her up and take a ride ....been to long
> *



  thats what i did sunday


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BONEYARD (May 7, 2008)

Whats up Rich?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BONEYARD said:


> Whats up Rich?


chillen


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Been a minute ... Here are a few pictures from Sunday


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks good Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

925rider said:


> Looks good Rich


Thanks Brian :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very clean car, great job on the build TTT!


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

D-Cheeze said:


> Ttt


Bumping your topic means updates are coming :naughty:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

zooter86 said:


> Bumping your topic means updates are coming :naughty:


Just new wheels .....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

67 looks beatiful homie


----------



## jun007 (Jan 19, 2004)

What's new D-Cheeze? Still have the 67?


----------

